# Pokemon Go!



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

So come on... fess up... who else is playing this?


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm not but now I kinda want to!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Pappychi said:


> I'm not but now I kinda want to!


I'm unashamedly addicted :Hilarious


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I'm unashamedly addicted :Hilarious


I was a big Pokemon lover as a wee girl so this sounds like it could be dangerous!

:Jawdrop

*whispers*

Have you seen a Ninetails yet?


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm desperate to play it but it's not available from the proper app store and apparently the one from the workaround is dodgy :Shifty

So I've taken over my LOs DSi so I can play a normal pokemon game


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

My OH is. Was hilarious we were at my house and my brother and my OH came through the room giggling like schoolboys clutching a phone saying there was a pokemon in the back alley. My mum and I were in hysterics.


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

I though this was being delayed in the UK and its reported to be dangerous to play too 
I read in the news reports I've seen was a kid jumped a fence to get to a pond/Lake in US (I think US) and find a body floating in the water


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

I never heard of it until yesterday, when I read an article about some guy in the US whose house is apparently some Pokemon gym in the game, so he's getting hundreds of people trying to get in. Totally insane!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

CanIgoHome said:


> I though this was being delayed in the UK and its reported to be dangerous to play too
> I read in the news reports I've seen was a kid jumped a fence to get to a pond/Lake in US (I think US) and find a body floating in the water


WTF!

I remember when Farmville was a big craze and people were setting alarms in the middle of the night to feed and harvest pretend crops!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'e got it  I walked 20 minutes last night to a pokestop and currently its on constantly at my desk at work


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> I'e got it  I walked 20 minutes last night to a pokestop and currently its on constantly at my desk at work


I crumbled and tried to find it on the app store, but it just comes up with GeoPets


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

MiffyMoo said:


> I crumbled and tried to find it on the app store, but it just comes up with GeoPets


Its not currently on the app store you have to get it through a third party website.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Amelia66 said:


> Its not currently on the app store you have to get it through a third party website.


Ahh. Far too much effort for me


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

MiffyMoo said:


> I never heard of it until yesterday, when I read an article about some guy in the US whose house is apparently some Pokemon gym in the game, so he's getting hundreds of people trying to get in. Totally insane!


Brilliant. I'd charge them $20 each.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I walked the dogs this morning at 4am and on the way back stopped off at a pokestop and gym  At lunch I am walking just up the road as there is another pokestop haha


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I hadn't heard of it until this morning, there was a report on radio 4

My thoughts were that it might get children out of their bedrooms and walking/running about in the fresh air, but then getting run over because they're concentrating on their phones and not what's going on around them


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Siskin said:


> I hadn't heard of it until this morning, there was a report on radio 4
> 
> My thoughts were that it might get children out of their bedrooms and walking/running about in the fresh air, but then getting run over because they're concentrating on their phones and not what's going on around them


I also heard a report that thieves were hiding out in hot spots and robbing people who were concentrating on their phones


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I stayed at my friends house at the weekend...she's really rundown with tonsillitis.

I have never seen anyone get up so quickly to go and catch a bulbasaur with her daughter which was down the road!

Unfortunately they missed it!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

lullabydream said:


> I stayed at my friends house at the weekend...she's really rundown with tonsillitis.
> 
> I have never seen anyone get up so quickly to go and catch a bulbasaur with her daughter which was down the road!
> 
> Unfortunately they missed it!


Gutted !!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Watch where you're going, some people have had accidents concentrating on their phones


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

There is a Venonat downstairs at work but I can't go down and get it


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I haven't got a clue what you are all on about  what the heck is a venonat and a pokestop gym and why has the OP's dog got a pink thing on its head???


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I haven't got a clue what you are all on about  what the heck is a venonat and a pokestop gym and why has the OP's dog got a pink thing on its head???


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Remember the Pokemon craze? This new app is like an interactive real world game where you walk along and capture Pokemon


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I haven't got a clue what you are all on about  what the heck is a venonat and a pokestop gym and why has the OP's dog got a pink thing on its head???


I've just seen it on the News otherwise I wouldn't have a clue either. I think the world's gone mad.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Pappychi said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Remember the Pokemon craze? This new app is like an interactive real world game where you walk along and capture Pokemon


Huh?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

The world has gone mad.. for pokemon


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Pappychi said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Remember the Pokemon craze? This new app is like an interactive real world game where you walk along and capture Pokemon


None the wiser. How do you capture a virtual pink thingy?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Wonder who in my family will become addicted first, and how soon it'll be before they do ...

Not for me.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> There is a Venonat downstairs at work but I can't go down and get it


So when you say there is one downstairs do you mean there is actually something downstairs or is it virtual and if its virtual how can you capture whatever it is and is the gym virtual too?


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> None the wiser. How do you capture a virtual pink thingy?


Throw a virtual Poke ball at it.......

obviously.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I must be showing my age because I have read through this thread about 20 times and still none the wiser.:Shamefullyembarrased:Shamefullyembarrased:Happy


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> The world has gone mad.. for pokemon


Yup. They are taking $50 million per month apparently. One analyst saying the company could become bigger than Apple.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Satori said:


> Throw a virtual Poke ball at it.......
> 
> obviously.


So its a virtual pink thingy in a virtual gym and you throw a virtual ball at it  How does the virtual pink thingy get there in the first place though?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

suewhite said:


> I must be showing my age because I have read through this thread about 20 times and still none the wiser.:Shamefullyembarrased:Shamefullyembarrased:Happy


Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> So its a virtual pink thingy in a virtual gym and you throw a virtual ball at it  How does the virtual pink thingy get there in the first place though?


That's what I want to know. And is it always there or does it go away?


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> So its a virtual pink thingy in a virtual gym and you throw a virtual ball at it  How does the virtual pink thingy get there in the first place though?


The developers put it there.

They show up in the oddest of places...


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Satori said:


> The developers put it there.


How did the developers get into @Hanwombat's downstairs at her office?


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Satori said:


> Yup. They are taking $50 million per month apparently. One analyst saying the company could become bigger than Apple.


Bloody hell!


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> How did the developers get into @Hanwombat's downstairs at her office?


Clever chaps these Japanese. See photo edited in above ^


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Anyone got it not on an I-phone? if so where from?


----------



## Rex and Milo (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm playing and am totally addicted, but it's getting me out of the house more! Every day for the last couple of days I've been going on a walk for an hour or so to hunt, which is a huge deal for me.

Team Mystic FTW.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

They're stalking me :O

I got a android @Lexiedhb got it from a third party website.. can't remember what though.

I just got soaked outside on lunch but managed to get some things haha.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Rex and Milo said:


> I'm playing and am totally addicted, but it's getting me out of the house more! Every day for the last couple of days I've been going on a walk for an hour or so to hunt, which is a huge deal for me.
> 
> Team Mystic FTW.


Mystic here too !!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I am butting out of this thread as still haven't caught on to what your all chasing.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yep im playing! Was totally gutted last night as the app crashed and my old account I got to Level 5 crashed  And now the account doesn't seem to exist! So I had to create a new one and start again 
Having fun with it though ! Spent a couple of hours walking to and from Pokemon stops on Sunday (on my old account :Arghh)


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Satori said:


> The developers put it there.
> 
> They show up in the oddest of places...
> 
> View attachment 277097


How did the clever Japanese get inside your bathroom? Can't think of anything worse than odd pink or yellow beings appearing in places where they shouldn't :Jawdrop


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> How did the clever Japanese get inside your bathroom? Can't think of anything worse than odd pink or yellow beings appearing in places where they shouldn't :Jawdrop


I don't think you and me have got to grips with this Rottie surley these things aren't actually hanging around in the bathroom.:Woot


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

suewhite said:


> I don't think you and me have got to grips with this Rottie surley these things aren't actually hanging around in the bathroom.:Woot


I found this on the BBC website although I still can't really say I understand it  I think I'll stick to my real dogs and going for a real walk without being tracked and having odd pink things following us, my blood pressure wouldn't stand it 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-36770488


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

However to put my mind at rest can someone please confirm that only those playing the game can see the pink thingy, I'm not going to stumble across one in the woods then be surrounded by people throwing balls at me am I?


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> How did the clever Japanese get inside your bathroom? Can't think of anything worse than odd pink or yellow beings appearing in places where they shouldn't :Jawdrop


They put them in areas of high population density which they estimate using an algorithm based on cellular data usage. So, if a lot of people are making calls from your bathroom you might be lucky enough to find one. Now then, you can burn incense (which you have to buy) to attract them to less densely populated areas but generally if you find a Pikachu in your back passage its because there's been a lot of activity there, as it were.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Satori said:


> They put them in areas of high population density which they estimate using an algorithm based on cellular data usage. So, if a lot of people are making calls from your bathroom you might be lucky enough to find one. Now then, you can burn incense (which you have to buy) to attract them to less densely populated areas but generally if you find a Pikachu in your back passage its because there's been a lot of activity there, as it were.


There may well be more activity in my back passage as it were seeing as this is a vegan household  however as far as I know there are no phone calls made from the bog and we are not burning incense although I do have some patchouli oil but that is used for covering up the smell of something else  not for attracting pink thingys. Although come to mention it too much of the stuff that patchouli covers up and I might think I am seeing strange little pink things :Woot


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'm with you @rottiepointerhouse and @suewhite.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> However to put my mind at rest can someone please confirm that only those playing the game can see the pink thingy, I'm not going to stumble across one in the woods then be surrounded by people throwing balls at me am I?


Only game players can see them, and only on their phone 

What the game does is use your camera GPS and clock to determine where you are and what time it is where you are in the real world, then use the phones camera to get an image of the real world (if you choose the 'Augmented Reality' option) and superimpose a game creature on to it for you to try and 'capture' on your phone. No Real World ball throwing is involved  Your location and time determine what kind of creatures can appear.

And no, I don't play myself - don't have a smartphone.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Jesthar said:


>


OMG THAT EXPLAINS SO MUCH!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Haha, this just popped up on my Fcebook

View media item 76173


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Jesthar said:


> Only game players can see them, and only on their phone
> 
> What the game does is use your camera GPS and clock to determine where you are and what time it is where you are in the real world, then use the phones camera to get an image of the real world (if you choose the 'Augmented Reality' option) and superimpose a game creature on to it for you to try and 'capture' on your phone. No Real World ball throwing is involved  Your location and time determine what kind of creatures can appear.
> 
> And no, I don't play myself - don't have a smartphone.


Right , I think I understand now - thank you for explaining. I wonder if my dogs are playing without my permission. I only ask because Indie was having a pee in the back garden last night when she jumped and ran away looking back and keeps going bug eyed looking at nothing ever since. Perhaps she is seeing pink monsters that I'm not. :Hilarious


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

CanIgoHome said:


> I though this was being delayed in the UK and its reported to be dangerous to play too
> I read in the news reports I've seen was a kid jumped a fence to get to a pond/Lake in US (I think US) and find a body floating in the water


Dear god what idiot decided going outside is dangerous?


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Right , I think I understand now - thank you for explaining. I wonder if my dogs are playing without my permission. I only ask because Indie was having a pee in the back garden last night when she jumped and ran away looking back and keeps going bug eyed looking at nothing ever since. Perhaps she is seeing pink monsters that I'm not. :Hilarious


You should never have let her have a smartphone.:Happy


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> How did the developers get into @Hanwombat's downstairs at her office?


GPS.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

There's also some security concerns:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/pokemon-go-privacy_us_578433a4e4b07c356cfe46a2

https://www.buzzfeed.com/josephbernstein/heres-all-the-data-pokemon-go-is-collecting-from-your-phone


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow this thread blew up quicker than I thought Haha! Still pokemon addicted I'm a level 10 !

We did a beach walk last night so I could evolve my Eevee into a Vaporeon!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Wow this thread blew up quicker than I thought Haha! Still pokemon addicted I'm a level 10 !
> 
> We did a beach walk last night so I could evolve my Eevee into a Vaporeon!
> 
> View attachment 277161


I Googled how to get it on iPhone and it looked really convoluted, so I decided to wait until it is properly released and I can download from the App Store


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm also addicted to it and I'm not ashamed to admit it either My OH's brothers and sister came to our flat a few days ago just to see if there was any Pokémon lol! Even his mum is playing it.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Crazy, it bad enough walking down the road when the kids are coming out of school all on their phone and not looking where they are going, this is going to make walking down the road dangerous trying to keep out of the way of these people looking for these silly things. One things for certain we aren't going to move Dillon out of their way if he sticks his nose where he shouldn't, it not his fault.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)




----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

I have not really been paying attention to the news revolving around Pokemon because I am more interested in the political and economic issues facing the world. When I first heard of Pokemon Go, I immediately knew that it could go wrong.

The danger with Pokemon Go is that the player will be too busy looking at their phone to realise if they're walking into traffic.
A wild truck appears!
A wild angry pedestrian appears!
A wild police officer appears!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm not going to bother with it until it's officially released. However I am playing the original red version atm. Started this afternoon.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

I really wanna play too but I have a stupid iPhone :Shifty
Even when it is released on the iPhone, I don't go many places by myself and can't see my OH willingly tagging along while I go searching for pokemons


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Nettles said:


> I really wanna play too but I have a stupid iPhone :Shifty
> Even when it is released on the iPhone, I don't go many places by myself and can't see my OH willingly tagging along while I go searching for pokemons


Phoebe will tag along....

Some Pokemon are not really that far...and from what I gather to hatch eggs...it maps you walking ..so bonus to dog walkers because its how far you walk that matters....

My son downloaded it today...uni holidays are boring. He has not walked far, but managed to catch 2 Pokemon in Tesco if that helps!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

It's all a bit of fun isn't it  Gives me something to do while walking the dogs instead of staring at 5 fluffy bums in front of me :Hilarious


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

lullabydream said:


> Phoebe will tag along....
> 
> Some Pokemon are not really that far...and from what I gather to hatch eggs...it maps you walking ..so bonus to dog walkers because its how far you walk that matters....
> 
> My son downloaded it today...uni holidays are boring. He has not walked far, but managed to catch 2 Pokemon in Tesco if that helps!


I just said this very thing to my OH. I don't have to go wandering all over the country.. but if I find any on my "safe" walks then it's a bonus


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Totally not my thing at all. Games on phones in general are not my thing even though I design apps.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Nettles said:


> I just said this very thing to my OH. I don't have to go wandering all over the country.. but if I find any on my "safe" walks then it's a bonus


As far as where I am..which info has been shared by my son and friends daughter...the main points to collect things are points of interest so we have fountains, bingo hall that's closed, a public art thing, near a pub. All very central and not off the beaten track...

So Nettles hopefully no dead bodies as already highlighted in this thread. Places where most people walk.
There were a couple on some playing fields too!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> Totally not my thing at all. Games on phones in general are not my thing even though I design apps.


I was thinking about this the other day... I used to have loads of "anxiety help" puzzle games on my phone and would have played them all the time. I deleted them a while ago as I just couldn't be bothered with them anymore.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

CRL said:


> I'm not going to bother with it until it's officially released. However I am playing the original red version atm. Started this afternoon.


I'm jealous what are you playing it on? Apparently you can get it on the 3ds now. I lost my original blue and have no idea where my game boy colour is (probably in the attic) I started playing the pearl one on my daughters DSi but it don't like it because it doesn't have many of the original pokemon on .

I'm not bothering with pokemon go until it's officially released either


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Nettles said:


> I was thinking about this the other day... I used to have loads of "anxiety help" puzzle games on my phone and would have played them all the time. I deleted them a while ago as I just couldn't be bothered with them anymore.


I have had a Mac since early 90s for work and even though I'm typing this on my ibook, I honestly have never played games on it! I don't know if it because I use it for design, photo work maybe and it's that closely connected to my design practice perhaps. No idea!

I'd rather read a book! Even on commutes I read books. I do listen to spotify on my phone.

I can remember my brother playing games on his Amstrad or something years ago.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I think there must have been a thingy up at our village hall as there was a couple of lads wondering around with mobile phones in the middle of the road, nearly ran them over.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

my extraordinary lazy son [twin1age 23] has walked 5km in two days
this is the boy who asks me to run him to his gf, who lives the next rd over, when it actually takes twice as long, via rd, than him taking the cut through between the houses 

He did make me laugh though, when he said he caught a fish and a seahorse behind the chip shop


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Nettles said:


> I really wanna play too but I have a stupid iPhone :Shifty
> Even when it is released on the iPhone, I don't go many places by myself and can't see my OH willingly tagging along while I go searching for pokemons


I advise against playing it! From what I have learned, Pokemon Go is not only dangerous but also hazardous to your device. According to various sources, the game company can extract data from your phone if you install the app. The web links posted by @LinznMilly provide more information about this issue.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

lullabydream said:


> As far as where I am..which info has been shared by my son and friends daughter...the main points to collect things are points of interest so we have fountains, bingo hall that's closed, a public art thing, near a pub. All very central and not off the beaten track...
> 
> So Nettles hopefully no dead bodies as already highlighted in this thread. Places where most people walk.
> There were a couple on some playing fields too!


I suppose it's like everything, it can be a bit of fun, or it can be taken too far. I promise not to go wandering off into the middle of nowhere and I'll always look both ways before I cross the street etc


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

MiffyMoo said:


> I never heard of it until yesterday, when I read an article about some guy in the US whose house is apparently some Pokemon gym in the game, so he's getting hundreds of people trying to get in. Totally insane!


My initial response to any kid wanting to come into my house to find pokemon would be "take a hike, you little nerd". This is another issue that Pokemon Go could create. I'm sure many property owners would not grant access to strangers to their property who want to search for virtual animals. What happens if rare Pokemon can be found in restricted areas, eg military bases/government facilities? Dedicated players could try and gain access to obtain these Pokemon. What if groups of Pokemon fans start lining up outside Fort Knox because there may be a rare Pokemon located within? It could happen. This game could go horribly wrong...


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

FeelTheBern said:


> I advise against playing it! From what I have learned, Pokemon Go is not only dangerous but also hazardous to your device. According to various sources, the game company can extract data from your phone if you install the app. The web links posted by @LinznMilly provide more information about this issue.


Thanks for the warning. I'll be waiting until it's officially released anyway but any GPS app can and does track data if you've given permission. Even your photos can tag locations if you allow it. From what I can gather, the official version has since been patched as to how much information it can gather so the only issues would be downloading it from an unknown third party... which I won't be doing  I suppose what they do with your information is no different to any free app.. they'll sell it off to third parties in exchange for their free service.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> I have had a Mac since early 90s for work and even though I'm typing this on my ibook, I honestly have never played games on it! I don't know if it because I use it for design, photo work maybe and it's that closely connected to my design practice perhaps. No idea!
> 
> I'd rather read a book! Even on commutes I read books. I do listen to spotify on my phone.
> 
> I can remember my brother playing games on his Amstrad or something years ago.


Oh I'm a gamer! Just not on my phone anymore. I had Amstrads, Commodores etc growing up.. I'm an Xbox nerd now :Shy
I find it really difficult to read books in public.. I'm always really jealous of people who can do that. I want to be one of those people that can go into a coffee shop, relax and get really engrossed in a book.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Apollo2012 said:


> I'm jealous what are you playing it on? Apparently you can get it on the 3ds now. I lost my original blue and have no idea where my game boy colour is (probably in the attic) I started playing the pearl one on my daughters DSi but it don't like it because it doesn't have many of the original pokemon on .
> 
> I'm not bothering with pokemon go until it's officially released either


Got onto your download app (Google or app store) and search for gbc a.d. it is a picture of a green game boy consol controller. Download it and then you can search for old game boy games like pokemon.i downloaded red, yellow, blue, green, gold, silver and crystal.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

FeelTheBern said:


> What happens if rare Pokemon can be found in restricted areas, eg military bases/government facilities? Dedicated players could try and gain access to obtain these Pokemon. What if groups of Pokemon fans start lining up outside Fort Knox because there may be a rare Pokemon located within? It could happen. This game could go horribly wrong...


Or horribly right for Nintendo ...they have already made a mint out of it. 

But there have already been some complaints ...the Auschwitz/Dachau museums won't allow the playing of it and there have already been complaints about disrespect both at the Holocaust Museum and Ground Zero ..... and the NSPCC have made an application to Nintendo as they say it needs a safety feature to protect children/children's areas.

I have no idea about the craze though, I have to admit ...spend half my life on computers (and set up websites) but have never got the game playing bug.

J


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

FeelTheBern said:


> My initial response to any kid wanting to come into my house to find pokemon would be "take a hike, you little nerd". This is another issue that Pokemon Go could create. I'm sure many property owners would not grant access to strangers to their property who want to search for virtual animals..


If they try and get in my house I'll leave to Dillon to sort them out


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I did 15,000 steps yesterday


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

FeelTheBern said:


> My initial response to any kid wanting to come into my house to find pokemon would be "take a hike, you little nerd". This is another issue that Pokemon Go could create. I'm sure many property owners would not grant access to strangers to their property who want to search for virtual animals. What happens if rare Pokemon can be found in restricted areas, eg military bases/government facilities? Dedicated players could try and gain access to obtain these Pokemon. What if groups of Pokemon fans start lining up outside Fort Knox because there may be a rare Pokemon located within? It could happen. This game could go horribly wrong...


Verbal abuse at children playing a game? Nice!

I don't see what the big issue is, people playing it aren't hurting anyone else just leave them to it.

I think it's brilliant mostly for encouraging children to get outside and do some exercise , I was walking through my local park picking up pokestops the other day and saw two extremely overweight young boys doing exactly the same thing... bet those kids haven't done any kind of exercise in god knows how long however something they are passionate about managed to get them out.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Verbal abuse at children playing a game? Nice!
> 
> I don't see what the big issue is, people playing it aren't hurting anyone else just leave them to it.
> 
> I think it's brilliant mostly for encouraging children to get outside and do some exercise , I was walking through my local park picking up pokestops the other day and saw two extremely overweight young boys doing exactly the same thing... bet those kids haven't done any kind of exercise in god knows how long however something they are passionate about managed to get them out.


I was thinking exactly this. As long as they don't go getting squashed whilst crossing the road, it's a brilliant thing for getting kids out who, for the past however many years, have been going home after school to just sit and play computer games. At least they're now getting exercise


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MiffyMoo said:


> I was thinking exactly this. As long as they don't go getting squashed whilst crossing the road, *it's a brilliant thing for getting kids out *who, for the past however many years, have been going home after school to just sit and play computer games. At least they're now getting exercise


and as long as they have a friend with them, a child on their own could be vulnerable.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Happy Paws said:


> and as long as they have a friend with them, a child on their own could be vulnerable.


I didn't mean a young child, I was thinking more along the lines of teenagers


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

app now out in the UK


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> app now out in the UK


I shall give it a whirl! I'll let everyone know how I get on


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Pappychi said:


> I shall give it a whirl! I'll let everyone know how I get on


Ive got 3 new pokemon this morning just sat at my desk, though I'll be out walking at lunch and tonight with Io


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> Ive got 3 new pokemon this morning just sat at my desk, though I'll be out walking at lunch and tonight with Io


Poor Dex is going to be very cross that I will be dragging him out during the heat of the day, this weekend.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> Ive got 3 new pokemon this morning just sat at my desk, though I'll be out walking at lunch and tonight with Io


Apparently there was a Charmander sat on my doorstep. Who would of thought.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

FeelTheBern said:


> I advise against playing it! From what I have learned, Pokemon Go is not only dangerous but also hazardous to your device. According to various sources, the game company can extract data from your phone if you install the app. The web links posted by @LinznMilly provide more information about this issue.


This could be said about any app on the phone.

The game isnt dangerous, it shows you where roads ect are so you dont walk in them. The only dangerous thing is the lack of common sense people seem to have


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Pappychi said:


> Apparently there was a Charmander sat on my doorstep. Who would of thought.


I found a seel on the toilet the other day


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> I found a seel on the toilet the other day


I'm not sure how I would feel about that :Sour


----------



## SurfCFC (Dec 16, 2014)

I just had a bat flying over my keyboard  It seems pretty fun, will give it a go. Reminds me of Geocaching.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2016)

Yup, reminds me of geocaching too 

I think it’s like anything, it’s basically a fun game (anything you download on your phone is going to give hackers access so it’s not like Pokeman go is unique here). Some folks will take it too far or not use common sense, but most people will enjoy a bit of fun, and if they have dogs, those dogs will get out more


----------



## quagga (Jun 11, 2014)

It's on the UK app store! Just downloaded


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I finally got it yesterday - got a lad at work to do it for me 

Today I caught a Squirtle at the beach (and got some very strange looks from someone LOL!), a Nidoran on the South Downs, a Meowth in my kitchen, an Eevee in the garden and a Geodude sitting watching the telly.......apart from that lots of boring zubats, weedles etc.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

So apparently no Pokemon live in Lutterworth village. 

:Grumpy


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Yup, reminds me of geocaching too
> 
> I think it's like anything, it's basically a fun game (anything you download on your phone is going to give hackers access so it's not like Pokeman go is unique here). Some folks will take it too far or not use common sense, but most people will enjoy a bit of fun, and if they have dogs, those dogs will get out more


Me and my husband used to love geocaching however we've found all the local ones and been no new ones added for years now. Think it kind of fell out of fashion here


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MiffyMoo said:


> I didn't mean a young child, I was thinking more along the lines of teenagers


even so young people wondering around parks and places like that on their own, not a good idea.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Pappychi said:


> So apparently no Pokemon live in Lutterworth village.
> 
> :Grumpy


Oh boo. You'll just have to bully all your neighbours into downloading it


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2016)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Me and my husband used to love geocaching however we've found all the local ones and been no new ones added for years now. Think it kind of fell out of fashion here


We've actually never deliberately geocached but as avid hikers, we've found accidental finds, always fun


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Happy Paws said:


> even so young people wondering around parks and places like that on their own, not a good idea.


Anyone wandering around a park at unsociable hours is vulnerable. My 17 year old nephew is much bigger and stronger than I am, so I would feel that he is safer than I am. It's all down to common sense, but I also don't believe that everyone needs to be wrapped in cotton wool "just in case"


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

MiffyMoo said:


> Oh boo. You'll just have to bully all your neighbours into downloading it


I hardly have any neighbours :Bawling practically none in fact! Booo!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Pappychi said:


> I hardly have any neighbours :Bawling practically none in fact! Booo!


Oh, you're buggered then....


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry me again trying to understand something  (this thread makes me feel old and out of touch). I understand its using the GPS in your phone but I don't understand how you can be lured somewhere you weren't already going. When you say you captured things at the park or beech isn't that just because you and your phone are there? how are people being lured places?


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Pappychi said:


> I hardly have any neighbours :Bawling practically none in fact! Booo!


Actually, I'm quite jealous now.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

If you don't have the skill to play a proper game maybe pokemon go will be perfect for you.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

MiffyMoo said:


> Actually, I'm quite jealous now.


:Smuggrin:Smug:Smuggrin:Smug


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Sorry me again trying to understand something  (this thread makes me feel old and out of touch). I understand its using the GPS in your phone but I don't understand how you can be lured somewhere you weren't already going. When you say you captured things at the park or beech isn't that just because you and your phone are there? how are people being lured places?


I'm no expert as I've been on it for less than 24 hours, but from what I can see as you move around, you have a little thing at the bottom of the screen that tells you Pokemon which are nearby. Thus I guess people are wandering around looking for them.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ouesi said:


> Yup, reminds me of geocaching too
> 
> I think it's like anything, it's basically a fun game (anything you download on your phone is going to give hackers access so it's not like Pokeman go is unique here). Some folks will take it too far or not use common sense, but most people will enjoy a bit of fun,* and if they have dogs, those dogs will get out more *


That's as long as when they are walking around looking for these silly things, they keep on eye on where their dog is and what it's doing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2016)

Does the app or do the players place the pokemons? 
There was a report (FB so not sure how accurate) that there were people looking for pokemons in the national cemetery. Not cool. However, I do know there are several in our state park system which is kind of cool. Good way to get people visiting and supporting state parks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy Paws said:


> That's as long as when they are walking around looking for these silly things, they keep on eye on where their dog is and what it's doing.


Pfft, people who are responsible will continue to be responsible, and people who were never responsible won't be. 
It doesn't take a pokemon game for people to ignore what their dog is doing, trust me!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ouesi said:


> Pfft, people who are responsible will continue to be responsible, and people who were never responsible won't be.
> It doesn't take a pokemon game for people to ignore what their dog is doing, trust me!


but there are so many idiots out there, some can't control a flexi lead without playing this as well, and I can see it happening.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy Paws said:


> but there are so many idiots out there, some can't control a flexi lead without playing this as well, and I can see it happening.


There are people who don't pay attention and can't control their dog regardless, a game isn't going to change that.
There are people who get lost in the book they're reading and ignore what the dog is doing. There are people on the phone ignoring the dog, there are people lost in conversation ignoring the dog, there are people checking out other people ignoring the dog. 
This game doesn't change anything really. It's no different than all the other distractions out there - those who pay attention will continue to do so, those who are easily distracted or just don't care will continue to ignore their dogs.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Well for the first time I can remember this year Hubby came on walk with me 
Just to see what the fuss was about - I don't think he was won over - caught 2 on our walk, came home sat down and got 3 in the house within minutes


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Fleur said:


> Well for the first time I can remember this year Hubby came on walk with me
> Just to see what the fuss was about - I don't think he was won over - caught 2 on our walk, came home sat down and got 3 in the house within minutes


I wish three would appear in my house :Grumpy

I'm not won over, in all honesty, it's a bit 'meh' so far but if there was more I could probably see myself becoming more 'into' it.

I had to laugh. Something rat like appeared in Bear's kennel and all I could think was 'aha! Maybe he's not barking at the squirrel mafia but unseen Pokemon in his realm'

:Hungover


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

CRL said:


> Got onto your download app (Google or app store) and search for gbc a.d. it is a picture of a green game boy consol controller. Download it and then you can search for old game boy games like pokemon.i downloaded red, yellow, blue, green, gold, silver and crystal.


Oh :Wideyed. Thank you!

I feel so sad getting excited over a game I played as a kid :Shy


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I went off to the range and whilst I was in there caught an Eevee and a Drowzee. 

Hmm. anda


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Verbal abuse at children playing a game? Nice!
> 
> I don't see what the big issue is, people playing it aren't hurting anyone else just leave them to it.
> 
> I think it's brilliant mostly for encouraging children to get outside and do some exercise , I was walking through my local park picking up pokestops the other day and saw two extremely overweight young boys doing exactly the same thing... bet those kids haven't done any kind of exercise in god knows how long however something they are passionate about managed to get them out.


You have a point there. The game will inspire lazy kids get out and explore their local area. However, as I said before, I would not be willing to let strangers into my home to look for Pokemon. If there's a pokemon in my house, no one's going to obtain it. I would not 'verbally abuse' people who are casually playing the game on the streets. People who play the game do not annoy me. But if they wanted to find pokemon in my home, I would not be happy. You wouldn't let random people off the streets into your home, would you?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2016)

FeelTheBern said:


> But if they wanted to find pokemon in my home, I would not be happy.


I'm pretty sure that's not how the game works. Pokemon aren't going to randomly show up in your home


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

FeelTheBern said:


> You have a point there. The game will inspire lazy kids get out and explore their local area. However, as I said before, I would not be willing to let strangers into my home to look for Pokemon. If there's a pokemon in my house, no one's going to obtain it. I would not 'verbally abuse' people who are casually playing the game on the streets. People who play the game do not annoy me. But if they wanted to find pokemon in my home, I would not be happy. You wouldn't let random people off the streets into your home, would you?


People wont go into your home, think you have gone slightly overboard on this tbh.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

ouesi said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not how the game works. Pokemon aren't going to randomly show up in your home


As far as I know, the Pokemon just spawn anywhere, randomly. If that is so, obe could be located in my house. Is that not how it works? Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

So today I've got caught a charmander, a venonat, a poliwag, a rattata and 2 weedles  Also discovered that the park behind my house has 4 pokestops and a gym right outside my back gate :Woot
Walked the 30 seconds from my gate to one of the pokestops and before I got to do anything, I noticed Phoebe had blood from her paw to her armpit :Jawdrop Had to rush her home to clean her up and found she'd somehow sliced a pad on her front paw... within 30 seconds of leaving the house!! Now waiting on emergency appt at the vets as I think she might need a wee stitch :Arghh The dangers of Pokemon Go


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

FeelTheBern said:


> As far as I know, the Pokemon just spawn anywhere, randomly. If that is so, obe could be located in my house. Is that not how it works? Correct me if I'm wrong.


You have a circle around your character thats your catch ment area, this is quite a distance and would cover people not having to enter houses ect. They also only spawn when you are near so someone would have to be playing the game walking past your house.

Might be worth reading how the game works before stressing over it


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nettles said:


> So today I've got caught a charmander, a venonat, a poliwag, a rattata and 2 weedles  Also discovered that the park behind my house has 4 pokestops and a gym right outside my back gate :Woot
> Walked the 30 seconds from my gate to one of the pokestops and before I got to do anything, I noticed Phoebe had blood from her paw to her armpit :Jawdrop Had to rush her home to clean her up and found she'd somehow sliced a pad on her front paw... within 30 seconds of leaving the house!! Now waiting on emergency appt at the vets as I think she might need a wee stitch :Arghh The dangers of Pokemon Go


Poor thing hope shes ok!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2016)

FeelTheBern said:


> As far as I know, the Pokemon just spawn anywhere, randomly. If that is so, obe could be located in my house. Is that not how it works? Correct me if I'm wrong.


I'm not playing the game, but just logically this doesn't make sense. 
If I understand it correctly, they spawn based on who is playing where.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2016)

Nettles said:


> So today I've got caught a charmander, a venonat, a poliwag, a rattata and 2 weedles  Also discovered that the park behind my house has 4 pokestops and a gym right outside my back gate :Woot
> Walked the 30 seconds from my gate to one of the pokestops and before I got to do anything, I noticed Phoebe had blood from her paw to her armpit :Jawdrop Had to rush her home to clean her up and found she'd somehow sliced a pad on her front paw... within 30 seconds of leaving the house!! Now waiting on emergency appt at the vets as I think she might need a wee stitch :Arghh The dangers of Pokemon Go


Uh oh! Hope she's fine


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

FeelTheBern said:


> You have a point there. The game will inspire lazy kids get out and explore their local area. However, as I said before, I would not be willing to let strangers into my home to look for Pokemon. If there's a pokemon in my house, no one's going to obtain it. I would not 'verbally abuse' people who are casually playing the game on the streets. People who play the game do not annoy me. But if they wanted to find pokemon in my home, I would not be happy. You wouldn't let random people off the streets into your home, would you?


I don't think anyone would let random people off the street into their house to look for pokemon.. That's not how the game works. I think you're over thinking this wayyyyyy to much


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

ouesi said:


> I'm not playing the game, but just logically this doesn't make sense.
> If I understand it correctly, they spawn based on who is playing where.


That is probably how it works. If that is so, in the Sahara desert you won't find many pokemon, because there are few Pokemon Go players there. It would make sense for the number of Pokemon to spawn in relation to the number of players in the area.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

I don't think I can play :Arghh it says GPS tracker not found, will it not work on a tablet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2016)

https://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/26-...ng-the-world?utm_term=.ba2VYdWn5o#.kskQ9WB8DJ


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

ouesi said:


> https://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/26-...ng-the-world?utm_term=.ba2VYdWn5o#.kskQ9WB8DJ


Thanks for that Ouesi.

I've just been down the local park on my afternoon run. There's a family of five with their two labs out and about, mum is looking after little kiddies and dogs and dad is off looking for Pokemon with older son.

It's great to see so many people enjoying quality time in the outdoors


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I just had to have a go, so downloaded the app onto the iPhone, killed the one on the dining room table (eventually) and cannot see another one for miles and miles. Bored now.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Well my son has wandered out with his best mate from Primary school, hes at uni now....

I think they will be gone a while catching Pokemon! Its brilliant that they are catching up, they haven't for a while but this game has brought them together!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

My area is rubbish!

View media item 76194


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

MiffyMoo said:


> My area is rubbish!
> 
> View media item 76194


Mine too! There's naff all around here.

Although my brother just shouted 'there's a Drowzee in the toliet!'


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

MiffyMoo said:


> My area is rubbish!
> 
> View media item 76194


Mine looks pretty similar


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Mine just keeps saying GPS signal not found


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Son and friend nipped back for a toilet break...

There is loads of people out playing Pokemon go tonight. All I can imagine is its a bit like trick or treat night!

My son and his friend worked together with some younger teens to catch a 'rare' Pokemon. They were about 16. My son and his friend are 18 and 19. They could tell the boys were completely lost, but not far away!...please no what if comments. I thought this is exactly what my son is like!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

I've caught 5 sitting on the sofa. None in my surrounding area as I live in a tiny village in the ass end of nowhere. 

In better news I've got 80 pokemon in my pokemon red game. And I haven't done all the gyms yet.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

This is all the exciting things in the park behind our house 
There were some kids in the park earlier with a lure :Woot I tried hanging my arm over my back fence to see if I could pinch any of their pokemons... but I was just out of reach


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We had 4 of them wondering around the grass verge in front of our bungalow and all one was walking all over next doors front lawn. It's a pity rhey couldn't fing something better to do.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We had 4 of them walking all over next doors lawn and the grass verge in front of our bungalow. It's a pity they couldn't find something better to do.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MiffyMoo said:


> Poor Dex is going to be very cross that I will be dragging him out during the heat of the day, this weekend.


I hope you don't.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Happy Paws said:


> We had 4 of them walking all over next doors lawn and the grass verge in front of our bungalow. It's a pity they couldn't find something better to do.


Maybe this will cheer you up about it

http://pets.people.com/pets/2016/07/12/article/dog-saved-pokémon-go


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Happy Paws said:


> I hope you don't.


Oh good grief, of course I won't! Maybe you need to chill out about this a bit; it's a harmless game that people are enjoying, which is getting them out and about; you seem to have taken huge offense to it. Let people enjoy without your furrowed brow hoving into view to judge them


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MiffyMoo said:


> Oh good grief, of course I won't! Maybe you need to chill out about this a bit; game that people are enjoying, which is getting them out and about; you seem to have taken huge offense to it. Let people enjoy without your furrowed brow hoving into view to judge them


not when they are walking all over peoples gardens wreaking their lawn their plants.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I love this story 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...ue-dogs-as-young-players-take-pooches-on-wal/


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

As some of you know, one of my dogs is called Eevee..which is taken from the game Pokemon!

Well...as my son and his friend met with others, it had to be the girls in the group..but they were absolutely gutted they were not Pokemon hunting without an actual Eevee in tow!

If only she knew...she's become my stooge dog for everything! Would have loved the attention with a group of uni students!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Pappychi said:


> I love this story
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...ue-dogs-as-young-players-take-pooches-on-wal/


I saw that last night and thought it was fab. I'm sure some will say it's irresponsible, but I think the shelter know what they're doing and won't just give them to any old bod who turns up demanding a dog to walk


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

MiffyMoo said:


> I saw that last night and thought it was fab. I'm sure some will say it's irresponsible, but I think the shelter know what they're doing and won't just give them to any old bod who turns up demanding a dog to walk


Let's not forget how often teenagers use social media as well, with Instagram you can #pokemongo which can be seen by all those looking at that particularly tag.

It could really circulate and get those dogs out there


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

MiffyMoo said:


> Maybe you need to chill out about this a bit; it's a harmless game that people are enjoying


The only reason I know what this is is the news reports about people straying onto private land. In itself it isn't a huge problem but it does become one when the players become aggressive at being asked to leave. I understand it will be a tiny minority but if that's your only experience then it's bound to colour your view.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Went out for a wander in the local area with the OH - I have a crappy Windows phone so no apps for me :'( But within moments of stopping at the nearby Pokestop, we were greeted by a guy passing us and stopped for a friendly chat. Then we headed on into the park and saw quite a few groups of kids/teens all marching across the park with their phones out. It's quite heartening to see  We nipped out to the supermarket as well, and some guy shouted "Any Pikachu's in the park?" XD It's helping the OH with their agoraphobia and depression anyway, we've found it great ^_^


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I have 4 pokestops right near my work so every lunch at the moment I walk to all of them and then by the time I walk back.. 2 have already reset so I get to do atleast 6 - 8 pokestops in 30 minutes


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Just seen this on FB:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Love it  I walked down to the Marina local to my work on my lunch and caught 34 Pokemon!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm so jealous of you guys catching so many Pokemon!

All I seem to find are Pidgeys and Rattata. Both seem to be like a bad case of the clap around here!

I missed a Jynx the other day  caught a Nidoran, Slowpoke, and Zubat today.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Definitely found a reason to love this game this evening, someone dropped a lure in our local park at a pokestop so I parked my backside on the grass beside it. Before long loads of people were gathered round the stop! Children, young adults , mothers and fathers and even grandparents with their grandchildren all stood around catching the Pokemon's popping up... everyone chatting to each other asking what team they were on and what pokemon they had! Even after the lure had ended people were still stood chatting.

My best catch of this evening so far...


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Well this evening I hatched a Seel, caught a weepinbell and a Hypno.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Well this evening I hatched a Seel, caught a weepinbell and a Hypno.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Ok so what do the numbers mean? Is it, the higher the number the better the Pokemon? 

I've just caught quite a few on my sofa  








The only ones I didn't catch tonight on my sofa were the weedle, squirtle a zubat. 
I'm not sure what it all means so not sure if I'm doing good or bad lol  only started yesterday evening & havent been out walking with it.. Just home & work.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

There is a Pokestop outside my house which someone put a lure on, but I have no bloody Pokeballs  wasted them on trying to catch some stupid by Golbat which flew off anyway. 

Haven't caught many today apart from a Poliwag, Slowpoke, Tentacool and an Abra. I want to level up the Abra as when I played the original games my Alakazam kicked EVERYONES arses across the board, but as I've ever seen one it's going to take forever


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Think my best catch of the day was a jiggly puff I love that it's getting me walking so much tbh.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Did a 2 hour walk with bigby tonight and over 15000 steps  caught a few pokemon too


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

This is my house  
The gym is the nearest pub haha. i have to be level 5 to open it up though  I haven't been to the other stuff either


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

This is my house. I love how it got the drive way. As you can see there's naff all around me!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Phoebe checking out a pidgey on our walk tonight 










I haven't been able to walk very far with Phoebes sore paw so I was very impressed when I found 4 on our street! Also nabbed a fancy looking Ninetails tonight outside pets at home


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Nettles said:


> Phoebe checking out a pidgey on our walk tonight
> 
> View attachment 277357
> 
> ...


NOOOOOO

:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling

NO FAIR! NINETAILS IS MY FAVOURITE ONE!

I'm booking a flight to NI :Shifty


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Pappychi said:


> NOOOOOO
> 
> :Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling
> 
> ...


He put up a good fight! Must have chucked about 20 balls at him 

Yayyy, you come to NI and I can have a Pokemon buddy so I don't have to find them on my own like a loser


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Nettles said:


> He put up a good fight! Must have chucked about 20 balls at him
> 
> Yayyy, you come to NI and I can have a Pokemon buddy so I don't have to find them on my own like a loser


The only frustrating thing about living where I live is the 20-minute drive it takes to pick up extra balls :Arghh

There's a Pokemon Go meet up in my nearest town which I thought about going to but I decided I am going to stay up late tonight instead :Woot

He's gorgeous, I love Ninetails! Oh and Ponyta and all the gazillion Eeevee evolutions! :Woot:Woot


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Pappychi said:


> The only frustrating thing about living where I live is the 20-minute drive it takes to pick up extra balls :Arghh
> 
> There's a Pokemon Go meet up in my nearest town which I thought about going to but I decided I am going to stay up late tonight instead :Woot
> 
> He's gorgeous, I love Ninetails! Oh and Ponyta and all the gazillion Eeevee evolutions! :Woot:Woot


I discovered tonight that I can actually reach the gym from my garden :Woot I'm only a level 4 so can't do anything.. but at least I can reach it lol. I have to take 6 steps away from my gate before I can reach the pokestop though :Shifty
I'm too old to know any of them by name.. but I thought the Ninetails looked awesome!

A Pokemon go meet up would be awesome. You should pull an all nighter and go anyway


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Nettles said:


> I discovered tonight that I can actually reach the gym from my garden :Woot I'm only a level 4 so can't do anything.. but at least I can reach it lol. I have to take 6 steps away from my gate before I can reach the pokestop though :Shifty
> I'm too old to know any of them by name.. but I thought the Ninetails looked awesome!
> 
> A Pokemon go meet up would be awesome. You should pull an all nighter and go anyway


:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling

I am very jealous, the nearest one for me is the village hall in the nearest village! :Shifty

No all-nighters! I did one before the E of E championship show for the mini meet up, went clubbing (no drinking!) and then drove an hour to the show! Looked like the backend of a badger and slept 18 hours when I got home :Hilarious


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I think I'm just going to keep day dreaming about dogs. It seems a lot more normal.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Pappychi said:


> :Bawling:Bawling:Bawling
> 
> I am very jealous, the nearest one for me is the village hall in the nearest village! :Shifty
> 
> No all-nighters! I did one before the E of E championship show for the mini meet up, went clubbing (no drinking!) and then drove an hour to the show! Looked like the backend of a badger and slept 18 hours when I got home :Hilarious


I look like the back end of a badger every morning anyway  Maybe a few drinks would help.. You could turn up at the Pokemon meet up still half cut and be the talk of the village for years :Hilarious


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Nettles said:


> I discovered tonight that I can actually reach the gym from my garden :Woot I'm only a level 4 so can't do anything.. but at least I can reach it lol. I have to take 6 steps away from my gate before I can reach the pokestop though :Shifty
> I'm too old to know any of them by name.. but I thought the Ninetails looked awesome!
> 
> A Pokemon go meet up would be awesome. You should pull an all nighter and go anyway


So next time you tell @Mr N that you're off to the gym, he'll know to put his drinking boots on


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

So I have about 30 balls and put a lure on the Pokestop that is outside my house.......a Growlithe appears, cool I thought as I've not seen one of those yet, and I waste all 30 Pokeballs and still don't catch the f'ing thing. Then a Jigglypuff appeared and naturally I had no bloody balls left.

Tried a gym for the first time today, how the feck do you switch Pokemon or are you supposed to battle three with just one of yours? my Pigeot beat the first two and then died on the last one.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

I went out into the park behind us last night and heard a dad say to his young daughter (she was only about 4 years old) "there's some Pokemon hunters over there.. What do we call them?" The wee girl lifted her hand to her forehead, made an "L" with her fingers and shouted "LOOOSERS" to the group of kids. The dad laughed, high fived his daughter and then shouted "LOSERS" at them too. They were only young kids minding their own business and playing a game.

I know not everyone wants to play it.. and that's fine. But why be so rude to a bunch of young kids who do want to play it? Even worse, why encourage your young child to be so rude too? It made me quite sad to be honest.

I've never seen as many people out in the park before as I have seen in the last few days. All chatting about Pokemon, walking from one end of the park to the other visiting each of the pokestops and gyms and helping each other out. It's fantastic that so many people are getting out and about, getting fresh air and exercise and being pleasant to each other.

Anyways, I have an egg to hatch and I need to walk another 1.5km to do it, so I'm getting my ass off the sofa and going out to hunt some more pokemons


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

I have tried Pokemon go and all it has done has made me want to play the Gameboy games! However, and I think I am in the minority, but I have found Pokemon Go a bit boring tbh. There isn't much "gaming" in it really. 

Not sure if it makes a difference that I live in kinda rural area so not much around me, even on dog walks I don't find much. Did a 4 mile walk with the dogs yesterday and came across one Pokemon and the game crashed when I caught it....


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I think that a percentage of the population lack the brains and awareness to play this sensibly. You don't play it on the middle of a shared access path with cyclists and buses around. Or the entrance to a main road where there are cars, in the office when there is work to be done, The Holocaust Museum or the Fitzwilliam Museum amongst priceless objects and yet, this past week I have witnessed or heard about all of this.

Sensibly with appropriateness and good manners yes.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not sure how I feel about Pokemon Go. I wasn't interested in Pokemon as a kid in the 90s but I was obsessed with the power rangers.  I haven't seen any evidence of people playing Pokemon Go in my neighborhood or anywhere else.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

I have seen no evidence on mine that tells me how many steps to take / how much distance I need to cover to do anything? Or does that only count at a certain level? How do I evolve them!? Ahh.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Huh, I can't bear things like this - they completely take over your life. No thanks, no 'Pokemon Go' for me.

*goes back to writing novel and playing Dragon Quest IX while forfeiting sleep and food*


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Today's newbie! Evolved from one of my Eevee's. Unfortunately it was too hot for the pups to come with me this afternoon but once the temp comes down a bit we will all go out together


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Mine is constantly crashing and failing  anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

My brother caught Vulpix today :Grumpy


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

labradrk said:


> So I have about 30 balls and put a lure on the Pokestop that is outside my house.......a Growlithe appears, cool I thought as I've not seen one of those yet, and I waste all 30 Pokeballs and still don't catch the f'ing thing. Then a Jigglypuff appeared and naturally I had no bloody balls left.
> 
> Tried a gym for the first time today, how the feck do you switch Pokemon or are you supposed to battle three with just one of yours? my Pigeot beat the first two and then died on the last one.


You have to battle all three with one of yours! :Inpain I got my backside handed to me the first time I tried too lol!

I was at a lure today and a Growlithe appeared , I missed it first time and it ran! I shouted and sulked all the way round the park then one of my eggs hatched








:Chicken


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

KatieandOliver said:


> Mine is constantly crashing and failing  anyone else have this problem?


Yes. If it loads at all it usually takes 5+ times to start up. Then when it starts it crashes probably every other Pokemon you try and catch. I've missed out on loads of good ones due to it crashing half way through. I've also wasted various good items due to it crashing shortly after using them. I've barely gone on it at all today as it hasn't been working, either on Wi-Fi or my 4G when out. Unless it improves rapidly I may just give up on it as currently all I'm doing is wasting time!


----------



## quagga (Jun 11, 2014)

I gave up on it cos a) it crashes all the time/doesn't open (issue probably exacerbated by my elderly 3.5yo iPhone) b) I live and walk rurally and can't be bothered with going into town just to catch Pokemon!

Kind of jealous of everyone who is enjoying it though :Arghh I'll probs re-download it at some point when I've forgotten how annoying the app is.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Downloaded it and I need a google account I gave up. 

Dd just went down the road to get a pokemon, came back next said "there's one by the chip shop" which is more of a walk, I mentioned the irony of its good exercise but not taking you to a chip shop. She didn't go.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't play it as I don't have an iPhone or other similar device. Besides, I'd feel to childish to do so now  although pokemon when I was at school was all the rage! Trading cards at lunch break and people going mad for my Blastoise card at the time!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

My local country park is full of growlithes so they're nothing special here


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

It does annoy me how myself and my younger brother can be sat in the same room, he will get instantly connected to the server and I am still not even passed the 'remember to be alert at all times...' page!

:Grumpy:Grumpy:Grumpy:Grumpy


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-wiltshire-36825934


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I fought against it for so long! Everyone in work was playing it and I kept saying, "I'm not getting involved!" 

Then, on a whim, downloaded it and now I'm addicted! Loving it! 

Took the dog to The Kelpies yesterday and caught loads, walked around Dtirling today and caught loads... 

Yup, I'm hooked!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

So.. 
I waste a few balls trying to catch which ever Pokemon is there.. 
It catches it...
It freezes.....
It stays frozen. 

It finally reloads. 
I have less poke balls & no Pokemon to show for it. 

Repeat this process a few times. 
I now have 0 poke balls & no new Pokemon to show for it. 

:Shifty :Shifty :Shifty 

:Rage

& breathe :Happy


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I caught a Psyduck today!


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Heheh! I was so tempted to post about this, as I got the app on Monday when people in work were talking about it.

I took over my first gym today 

I lost my first gym thirty minutes later!

It's fun!


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Last week, I had a little trip to EFC.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

On the grapevine...

I hear wetherspoons are great pubs to catch Pokemon! Its not just my local one! Apparently they just appear from out of no where!

Also, not sure if anywhere near you, but somewhere in Yorkshire beginning with L.. Some eateries' were offering special offers to those who were certain levels in Pokemon Go, say 10%. I know its jumping on the bandwagon but you know what, its still pretty cool in my opinion.

Just enjoying everyone playing the game, getting people out and about and people helping each other!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Yesterday I received a message on FB from my childhood best friend. Me and him grew up together from being at nursey and only really stopped hanging out when I got married and he got a girlfriend about 4 years ago. The text read

" I'll pick you up at 8 , we are going Pokemon hunting! "

My reply

" I'll be there!"

So myself, my husband, my husbands good friend, my childhood best friend and his partner spent our evening pokehunting and setting lures


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I evolved my ekans this morning.. love arbok! Got a 10km egg to hatch.. which I'll be hatching at lunch as only got 4km to do. Also off to take back my gym up the road as bloody Valor have it !


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Go Valor!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm playing-I can't walk far at the moment but I've found a few at home and there are loads in the town centre. My battery dies so fast though


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I bought one of these


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I bought one of these


My son is gutted...after telling my friend's daughter to get a life for playing PokemonGo and not buying one of those on the Amazon prime deal day...because he was not going to play Pokemon go at all...

Now he's a player and gutted he did not buy a battery charger like that...or whatever they are called...

However as a sociology student apparently its ok to be a hypocrite!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Pokemon party in Bristol...
https://www.facebook.com/events/172...l&source=3&source_newsfeed_story_type=regular


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

How do you keep the app open when your walking without the phone locking?


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Why can't I find you?!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Pappychi said:


> View attachment 277671
> 
> 
> Why can't I find you?!


Bloody blastoise!! so unfair


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Go Valor!


Noooo.... mystic   Though I've seen the 3 gyms near me now have all been taken by Mystic


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> Bloody blastoise!! so unfair


Well I'm definitely not going to get him. Server has crashed :Bawling


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Pappychi said:


> Well I'm definitely not going to get him. Server has crashed :Bawling


WAHHH!! I missed out on a bloody gengar the other day because of it !


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> WAHHH!! I missed out on a bloody gengar the other day because of it !


I'm livid because just before it crashed a Bulbasaur popped up as well! :Bawling:Bawling


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Pappychi said:


> I'm livid because just before it crashed a Bulbasaur popped up as well! :Bawling:Bawling


:Arghh


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Mine crashed just before a 5k egg was about to hatch this morning and I'm sure I didn't get anything


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2016)

It’s crashing here too unfortunately. 
I’m not playing, but OH is, and we were in prime territory last night and got nothing because the app wasn’t working. 
Did see lots of other people playing though


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I believe there have been news reports about hackers deliberately targeting the Pokemon Go servers to crash them...


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Just went for a walk in 30+ degree heat at the hope of hatching my 10kn egg.. but its still got 2km left :Arghh I also got three 5km eggs to hatch too :Hungry

I saw a Vileploom come up.. but couldn't find it :Arghh


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I've been walking around all over the place trying to find bloody Pokèmon!

I'm 27 years old, for God sake!

But hey ho... Caught this bad boy at The Kelpies:









Found this in Stirling: 









Finally evolved a Zubat:









Got this out of an egg:









Yay! Finally managed to find a Squirtle: 









And I'm one Eevee away from evolving it, but do you think I can find one damn more?!

Nope...


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

CRL said:


> How do you keep the app open when your walking without the phone locking?


Not sure if this is what you mean.. but I only discovered this a few days ago so it might be of help..
If you go into settings and select battery saver, when you turn your phone upside down, the screen dims but the app stays open so you can still be alerted to nearby pokemons


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Lauren5159 said:


> I've been walking around all over the place trying to find bloody Pokèmon!
> 
> I'm 27 years old, for God sake!
> 
> ...


All the Eevees were on their holidays in NI today. I caught SIX


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Think I prefer Dartmoor letter boxing after reading through this thread.Don't have a smart phone anyway. We used compass, map & instruction sheets for those letter boxes. We also had walkie-talkies in case we got lost or hand held CB radio's.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

I can sympathise. I'm one eevee away from evolving and after wandering for an hour last night found one but then the game crashed and he disappeared! 

Got a growler though and a pony thing lol

I'm 41 and a proud geek!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I hatched a 1200 cp Lapras last night and this morning caught a 700+ cp Golduck.

And just now I caught a 700+ cp Hypno.. there is a haunter nearby but I can't go and leave the building to find it :Arghh :Arghh


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> I hatched a 1200 cp Lapras last night and this morning caught a 700+ cp Golduck.
> 
> And just now I caught a 700+ cp Hypno.. there is a haunter nearby but I can't go and leave the building to find it :Arghh :Arghh


I just missed out getting pikachu cus of work wahh


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

ZoeM said:


> I just missed out getting pikachu cus of work wahh


Damn work :Arghh


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> I hatched a 1200 cp Lapras last night and this morning caught a 700+ cp Golduck.
> 
> And just now I caught a 700+ cp Hypno.. there is a haunter nearby but I can't go and leave the building to find it :Arghh :Arghh


Was that from a 10k egg? see I have a Lapras but because they are so rare, the only hope I'll have of raising it's CP and making it playable are hatching another from a 10k egg, what the chances?! all the eggs I've had so far have been crap, but I have my first 10k egg now......


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

labradrk said:


> Was that from a 10k egg? see I have a Lapras but because they are so rare, the only hope I'll have of raising it's CP and making it playable are hatching another from a 10k egg, what the chances?! all the eggs I've had so far have been crap, but I have my first 10k egg now......


Yes she was from a 10km egg  I really want a Syther !


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Guys, guys!

Look... It finally happened!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Well @Lauren5159 look where I just caught a Pokemon :Hilarious


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Pappychi said:


> Well @Lauren5159 look where I just caught a Pokemon :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 277833


Oh god! Don't catch that one! He's a nightmare :Hilarious


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Lauren5159 said:


> Oh god! Don't catch that one! He's a nightmare :Hilarious


Nooooo! Don't tell me that!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

OK I have a confession... I downloaded it for my 4-year-old son, anything that gets him walking without whining and complaining has got to be good! However I also find myself playing it when he's not with me :Sorry

The website says parks are the best places to find them, but my local parks have yielded nothing but the odd pidgey and zubat... however in McDonalds this evening we got three drowzees, an oddish and a seel!

I refuse to catch any more zubats as they always crash my game for some reason... and it gets stuck playing that noise they make, which is really annoying and kinda embarrassing in public!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Hatched this one on my evening walk with the hooligan!

The horsey girl in me squealed


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

NaomiM said:


> OK I have a confession... I downloaded it for my 4-year-old son, anything that gets him walking without whining and complaining has got to be good! However I also find myself playing it when he's not with me :Sorry
> 
> The website says parks are the best places to find them, but my local parks have yielded nothing but the odd pidgey and zubat... however in McDonalds this evening we got three drowzees, an oddish and a seel!
> 
> I refuse to catch any more zubats as they always crash my game for some reason... and it gets stuck playing that noise they make, which is really annoying and kinda embarrassing in public!


The stupid zubats crash the game on me too!!  I have the sound effects off now as that noise makes me want to chuck my phone on the footpath and walk away  I've also started turning the AR slider off when catching them.. it really seems to be helping.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Nettles said:


> The stupid zubats crash the game on me too!!  I have the sound effects off now as that noise makes me want to chuck my phone on the footpath and walk away  I've also started turning the AR slider off when catching them.. it really seems to be helping.


The AR doesn't even work on my phone for some reason!

The servers were down for ages during my evening stroll, and when they came back up, all the pokestops had disappeared. Frustrating as I'd just walked quite a distance to get to one!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

NaomiM said:


> The AR doesn't even work on my phone for some reason!
> 
> The servers were down for ages during my evening stroll, and when they came back up, all the pokestops had disappeared. Frustrating as I'd just walked quite a distance to get to one!


How annoying!!
I've found myself thinking sometimes "nah, I can't go out at the minute.. the servers are down!"  Like fresh air and exercise just isn't enough for me anymore :Hilarious


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Cant wait for the Zombie Go app to come out


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I want to say thank you to all you addicts, my OH has just told me that I have some shares in the company and they've gone up 15% in the last few weeks. Keep it up guys.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Today I decided to breastfeed my baby daughter on a park bench that happened to be a Pokestop. It was quite amusing to see how many people came by with their phones out, then made sure to point them the other way when they realised what I was doing!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Just hatched a 2km egg. It was a zubat. Incubated a 5km egg and it wouldn't progress as no WiFi even though the app showed me moving.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

How is everyone in rural areas catching so many pokemon? I even went for a drive to an area with lots of pokestops and gyms and I only caught 2 pokemon, a ratatta and and oddish.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

2km for a flippin' zubat, what a let-down! My last egg disappeared as the server crashed just as it was hatching 

On the plus side, today's finds include a jigglypuff, another seel, and my favourite - a charmander  The park down the road has about 10 pokestops around it, and someone had attached pokelures (?) to 5 of them, so there were pokemon everywhere!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

My 10k egg hatched today and I got a Scyther  caught a Ryhorn earlier which was cool.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

labradrk said:


> My 10k egg hatched today and I got a Scyther  caught a Ryhorn earlier which was cool.


I haven't caught or hatched anything new or exciting in days :Shifty
I'm fed up looking at bloody weedles!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I saw something earlier on Face book which someone had posted about a dog shelter in America. The shelter was renting out their dogs so people who were Pokémon hunting could walk them and didn't look like complete nerds. It ended up having a brilliant result. They ended up with so many people renting the dogs out that they stopped charging adoption fees. Sometimes the walkers were keeping the dogs and also posting pictures of the dogs on Face book and people decided that they liked the dog and went and adopted them from the shelter and I think it said at the bottom that for the moment that shelter is empty.


----------



## BrackenFlight (Mar 9, 2015)

Frustraitingly i cannot play as I have a bloody microsoft phone, my boyfriend has an iphone and is hogging the game - so I only got to play for like 10 mintues whilst he got distracted. I wasted like 10 of his pokeballs on a Rattata and didn't tell him haha.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

I l


Firedog said:


> I saw something earlier on Face book which someone had posted about a dog shelter in America. The shelter was renting out their dogs so people who were Pokémon hunting could walk them and didn't look like complete nerds. It ended up having a brilliant result. They ended up with so many people renting the dogs out that they stopped charging adoption fees. Sometimes the walkers were keeping the dogs and also posting pictures of the dogs on Face book and people decided that they liked the dog and went and adopted them from the shelter and I think it said at the bottom that for the moment that shelter is empty.


I love this story!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Hatched two 5km eggs this evening :Woot
Another bloody weedle and rattata :Arghh


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Nettles said:


> Hatched two 5km eggs this evening :Woot
> Another bloody weedle and rattata :Arghh


Oh booo 

I hatched a 10K egg and got a hitmonlee  and I caught a pikachu, which I'm quite chuffed with


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

NaomiM said:


> Oh booo
> 
> I hatched a 10K egg and got a hitmonlee  and I caught a pikachu, which I'm quite chuffed with


Oh wow! :Woot

We're still stuck doing light pavement walks so hopefully once everything is back to normal I'll catch something more exciting than stupid weedles :Shifty


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Just caught 23 pokemon in an hour with 2 lures. One in a town area and another in a rural area. Evolved 2 pidgeys aswell. Just wanting 1 more ratatta to evolve that.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

When you evolve something is it better to use one of the ones that has higher cp or doesn't it make any difference to the evolved creature?


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm pretty sure it's best to use your highest CP. I just hatched a 2km egg and got a level 250 charmander! Amazing!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Caught some new pokemons over the last few days 

















Set a Lure last night and used a lucky egg at the same time so got double xp for everything I caught.. Went up two levels in 30 mins


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2016)

Can get it on my iPad Air but not on my phone. Not getting it on my iPad Air as not carrying that around in the streets. As for my phone well it is a Nokia either 350 or 360 I think and the App Store is for want of a better word rubbish. We were going to get an app on my phone called ep detect in October for my seizures so it can tell mum right away but guesse what, can't get it on my phone but can get it on my iPad and you have to carry it in your pocket or on a belt well iPads are a bit heavy for pockets and don't fit in pockets and who wants to carry a heavy iPad around on a belt risking it getting stolen so Nokia two words duh Nokia, sort your App Store out.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Took my baby daughter for a stroll this evening and looked for pokemon as I went. It amused me that pretty much every single person I passed was pokemon hunting! There was a crowd outside our local 'gym', and a total stranger stopped me and asked me if I had seen an eevee! I never did find the eevee, but got a shellder and a fearow, so not a total waste of time... oh and I got my daughter off to sleep, which was supposedly the whole point of the exercise!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

What does the transfer button do on my page?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

You transfer pokemon to Professor Willow to earn 1 candy to help go towards evolving a pokemon.. so you transfer multiple species of the same pokemon


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> You transfer pokemon to Professor Willow to earn 1 candy to help go towards evolving a pokemon.. so you transfer multiple species of the same pokemon


So I can transfer 23 of my 24 pidgey and keep my highest xp one. And I won't loose the stats


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

CRL said:


> So I can transfer 23 of my 24 pidgey and keep my highest xp one. And I won't loose the stats


You wouldn't loose the stats of the pidgey you don't transfer.. so its cp level etc but obviously all the other ones you'll loose but gain 23 candies


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hanwombat said:


> You transfer pokemon to Professor Willow to earn 1 candy to help go towards evolving a pokemon.. so you transfer multiple species of the same pokemon





CRL said:


> So I can transfer 23 of my 24 pidgey and keep my highest xp one. And I won't loose the stats





Hanwombat said:


> You wouldn't loose the stats of the pidgey you don't transfer.. so its cp level etc but obviously all the other ones you'll loose but gain 23 candies


 It's like a whole new language has evolved. 
And I'm the old fossil that doesn't get it.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

People have been caught wondering* on the track*at New Street Station (Birmingham) the way it's going to get killed.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Mr Gizmo said:


> It's like a whole new language has evolved.
> And I'm the old fossil that doesn't get it.


Me either but do you really want too?

I certainly don't....I listen to my OH and can't believe that grown people are doing this


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

rona said:


> Me either but do you really want too?
> 
> I certainly don't....I listen to my OH and can't believe that grown people are doing this


Don't knock it till you've tried it


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

bearcub said:


> Don't knock it till you've tried it


Why, there's absolutely loads of things I know I'd never want to even try........Golf is another one I'll never ever understand


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm annoyed I don't get too play to much as we don't get good phone Internet signal out here in my little village. I do live right next to a pokestop though which is helpful and caught and a starmie the other day when hopping on the bus from town also managed to hatch a bulbasaur from a 2k egg then catch one in the same day and hatched a ponyta from a 5k egg (I really wanted a ponyta as it's my favourite) and have nearly hatched on of my 3 10k eggs (all found at the pokestop next door). Managed to find a lickitung and a seal too, the seals seem pretty common but they were also one of my favourites from the original game.

On the downside keep seeing a vulpix but can never find it  and my daughter keeps telling people I play pokemon which is slightly embarrassing when all her friends parents are at least 10 years older than me and look at me like I've got a screw loose


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm gutted I still haven't got a 10km egg  Plus I walked a little further on our walk tonight just so I could hatch two 5km eggs.. What did I get? 2 effing pidgeys :Shifty
How many pokemons have people got in their pokedex?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I have 42 so far 

Bit of a frustrating evening - I found a squirtle but it ran away after 1 failed attempt to catch it  and failed to find a flareon, magmar, abra, jigglypuff and meowth which were all hanging around. Really gutted about that magmar!

On the plus side, I hatched two 5K eggs (a krabby and a horsea), evolved my krabby to a kingler, and caught an eevee and a gastly that I've been trying to find for days, plus my first paras and my second jynx in two days! I also took on the local gym but narrowly lost due to a ridiculously strong vaporeon!

How many different pokemon do you have, Nettles?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> People have been caught wondering* on the track*at New Street Station (Birmingham) the way it's going to get killed.


I don't think the game developers can be blamed for people's sheer stupidity, any more than mobile phone companies can be blamed for people who have car accidents due to texting while driving. However, I do hear they're working on a way that people can request for certain buildings to be made exempt from the game; maybe they could do something similar for dangerous areas such as train tracks and motorways?


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

NaomiM said:


> I have 42 so far
> 
> Bit of a frustrating evening - I found a squirtle but it ran away after 1 failed attempt to catch it  and failed to find a flareon, magmar, abra, jigglypuff and meowth which were all hanging around. Really gutted about that magmar!
> 
> ...


I have 49  I was really hoping one of my 5km egg would hatch me something new to round it up to 50 :Arghh
My cousin and I were lucky enough to discover 3 lures a few nights ago, all around the same place so we hung around and caught enough poliwags, spearows, bellsprouts, eevees and caterpies to evolve them all and get new ones I also caught a 915CP tentacruel :Woot

I dunno what that is in the "nearby" map (I don't know any pokemon names until I catch them :Sorry) but everyone around us took off after it :Hilarious


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nettles said:


> I have 49  I was really hoping one of my 5km egg would hatch me something new to round it up to 50 :Arghh
> My cousin and I were lucky enough to discover 3 lures a few nights ago, all around the same place so we hung around and caught enough poliwags, spearows, bellsprouts, eevees and caterpies to evolve them all and get new ones I also caught a 915CP tentacruel :Woot
> 
> I dunno what that is in the "nearby" map (I don't know any pokemon names until I catch them :Sorry) but everyone around us took off after it :Hilarious
> View attachment 278949


That would be a kingler the evolved version of crabby


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Yup Kingler  I evolved one of them today, but sadly it lost the decent moves it had had as a krabby and got vice grip instead, which is rubbish 

Someone keeps setting lures near me too, but I'm embarrassed to hang around near them with all the teenagers! :Shy (I'm in my early 30's - the original pokemon generation!)


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Apollo2012 said:


> That would be a kingler the evolved version of crabby


Ah thanks! I should have went chasing after it too then as I still need another 35 candies before I can evolve my krabby 


NaomiM said:


> Yup Kingler  I evolved one of them today, but sadly it lost the decent moves it had had as a krabby and got vice grip instead, which is rubbish
> 
> Someone keeps setting lures near me too, but I'm embarrassed to hang around near them with all the teenagers! :Shy (I'm in my early 30's - the original pokemon generation!)


I'm 35.. I think I must have just missed original Pokemon era. I've been too embarrassed to hang around the lures too :Shy I was only brave because I had my cousin with me to talk to lol. I was really surprised by the ages of people the other night though. There wasn't anyone under 25  It was quite late though so maybe that's why :Smuggrin At one stage, there was about 10 cars parked up, all full of people and at least 15 other people on foot, all standing around chatting. Makes a really nice change to the usual fights that go on in our town centre at night.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

I have 45 pokemon. I did have nearly 200 but got rid of the lower level ones that I had numerous of. Managed to evolve a few aswell. I've kept one ratatta and pidgey aswell as evolving a rat I category, piggott and pigeott. Also got a hypno.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I have 37 as I deleted all the ones I had doubles of and have the evolved versions of.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

I mean the number at the very top in the pokedex, not the Pokemon screen one where you can transfer/evolve etc.. The pokedex doesn't change when you delete any. It just counts how many different types you have caught


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

This is what I meant..


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Nettles said:


> This is what I meant..
> 
> View attachment 278971


I have 49 too


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

KatieandOliver said:


> I have 49 too


I'm just heading out now so hoping I can catch number 50


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Nettles said:


> This is what I meant..
> 
> View attachment 278971


Jealous of your Ninetails!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

NaomiM said:


> Jealous of your Ninetails!


Ninetails was one of the very first ones I caught so I didn't really appreciate it at the time. Now when I catch a rarer one, I feel like doing a little dance


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

My pokedex is up to 47 today - I'm catching up with you Nettles!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Catch of the day Abra!

this game really makes me wanna walk more haha


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

NaomiM said:


> My pokedex is up to 47 today - I'm catching up with you Nettles!


Ooh did ya catch anything exciting? I'm still stuck on 49! Number 50 just doesn't want to be found :Arghh


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I caught a dratini on the beach and a staryu, a pinsir and a persian on the cliff above  plus hatched a hitmonchan and evolved an electrode and a vaporeon, so I'm actually on 49 now!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

My pokedex is 90 

Though I am getting a tad bored currently and especially as Pokevision is no longer available and the tracking system still sucks and I haven't the time to keep driving round places and where I live is rubbish 

I got a 10km egg today so really want a aerodactyl, scyther or pinsir.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

NaomiM said:


> I caught a dratini on the beach and a staryu, a pinsir and a persian on the cliff above  plus hatched a hitmonchan and evolved an electrode and a vaporeon, so I'm actually on 49 now!


Oh no, 49 seems to be my unlucky number  I'm not even close to evolving anything new either. I've two 5km eggs about to hatch but if my previous ones are anything to go by, I can look forward to another weedle and a rattata :Arghh:Hilarious



Hanwombat said:


> My pokedex is 90
> 
> Though I am getting a tad bored currently and especially as Pokevision is no longer available and the tracking system still sucks and I haven't the time to keep driving round places and where I live is rubbish
> 
> I got a 10km egg today so really want a aerodactyl, scyther or pinsir.


WOW 90!!! Holy crap :Jawdrop
I was going to download pokevision to see if it was any good.. didn't realise it wasn't available anymore :Shifty
I'm still haven't got a 10km egg yet


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Nettles said:


> Oh no, 49 seems to be my unlucky number  I'm not even close to evolving anything new either. I've two 5km eggs about to hatch but if my previous ones are anything to go by, I can look forward to another weedle and a rattata :Arghh:Hilarious
> 
> WOW 90!!! Holy crap :Jawdrop
> I was going to download pokevision to see if it was any good.. didn't realise it wasn't available anymore :Shifty
> I'm still haven't got a 10km egg yet


This is my fifth 10km egg but I hatched 4 2km eggs yesterday and there were all flipping rattatas!! :Arghh:Rage

Yeah Pokevision isn't owned my Niantic, so they've been asked to stop it


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I have 74........I'm level 20 now and you need 50,000xp to level up.....


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm level 19


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> This is my fifth 10km egg but I hatched 4 2km eggs yesterday and there were all flipping rattatas!! :Arghh:Rage
> 
> Yeah Pokevision isn't owned my Niantic, so they've been asked to stop it


Hopefully Niantic will create a decent tracking system themselves then 

I'm beginning to think they forgot to put any 10km eggs in NI

I'm hoarding all my extra rattatas, weedles and pidgeys at the minute so I can use my lucky egg and evolve a load of them at once for double xp


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I found with the update as well.. pokemon are much harder to catch. I mean I couldn't catch a poliwag and Paras this morning.. less than 80 cp each and I used a berry and multiple balls and both ran away


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

I just thought I was just getting really crap at it 
I'm down to only 5 pokeballs left after a drowzee with a low cp kicked my ass last night. I've noticed I'm only getting 1 ball at the pokestops now too. Maybe trying to get us to buy more?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Nettles said:


> I just thought I was just getting really crap at it
> I'm down to only 5 pokeballs left after a drowzee with a low cp kicked my ass last night. I've noticed I'm only getting 1 ball at the pokestops now too. Maybe trying to get us to buy more?


Yeah makes you wonder! I have about 100 pokeballs and 20 great balls at the moment but I go to a walk most mornings that has 8 pokestops literally within 5 mins of each other.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Pro Tip - Don't update 

I only have 37 Pokemon :Shifty but I do live in the back arse of nowhere :Shifty 

I have nine eggs :Arghh - 2 10KM, 2 2KM and 5 5KM.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Pappychi said:


> Pro Tip - Don't update
> 
> I only have 37 Pokemon :Shifty but I do live in the back arse of nowhere :Shifty
> 
> I have nine eggs :Arghh - 2 10KM, 2 2KM and 5 5KM.


Where was your pro tip a few days ago huh?? 
I'm not that far ahead of you with 49 and I don't even live in the back arse of nowhere 
How is everyone getting 10km eggs? I just want one :Arghh


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Nettles said:


> Where was your pro tip a few days ago huh??
> I'm not that far ahead of you with 49 and I don't even live in the back arse of nowhere
> How is everyone getting 10km eggs? I just want one :Arghh


Pokestops keep throwing them at me at a somewhat alarming rate  I haven't got enough incubators to hatch the bloody things either.

My brother caught a Vulpix outside the local fire station so I went there to see if there was anything of interest. Caught a Weedle. enguin


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Pappychi said:


> Pokestops keep throwing them at me at a somewhat alarming rate  I haven't got enough incubators to hatch the bloody things either.
> 
> My brother caught a Vulpix outside the local fire station so I went there to see if there was anything of interest. Caught a Weedle. enguin


I wish they'd start throwing some this way 
Yeah yeah, hanging around outside the fire station "looking for pokemon.." :Smuggrin
I'll be using that excuse next time I'm caught skulking around outside the fire station hoping to see a sexy fireman


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Wouldn't it be good if they added a swap feature. Like in the original game. I have 7 eggs but while I live in a rural area there is no WiFi to clock the km's I'm walking.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

CRL said:


> Wouldn't it be good if they added a swap feature. Like in the original game. I have 7 eggs but while I live in a rural area there is no WiFi to clock the km's I'm walking.


My OH told me he read somewhere that there would be a swap feature coming in the future. That'd be really good if it happens


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

CRL said:


> Wouldn't it be good if they added a swap feature. Like in the original game. I have 7 eggs but while I live in a rural area there is no WiFi to clock the km's I'm walking.


If you're on a modern phone, shouldn't the GPS do that? (I don't have a modern phone, which is the main reason I'm not playing!  )


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Nettles said:


> Hopefully Niantic will create a decent tracking system themselves then
> 
> I'm beginning to think they forgot to put any 10km eggs in NI
> 
> I'm hoarding all my extra rattatas, weedles and pidgeys at the minute so I can use my lucky egg and evolve a load of them at once for double xp


There are no 10 km eggs in Gloucestershire either :'( although I have to use my tablet, which is really awkward to walk around with!



Hanwombat said:


> I found with the update as well.. pokemon are much harder to catch. I mean I couldn't catch a poliwag and Paras this morning.. less than 80 cp each and I used a berry and multiple balls and both ran away


I've noticed that too. Also the colour of the circle seems to be meaningless now. An orange colour one went in first time, but a really low level spearow wasted 5 of my eggs then ran off:Shifty


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Nettles said:


> My OH told me he read somewhere that there would be a swap feature coming in the future. That'd be really good if it happens


Yes I read that the developers have only done 10% so far of what they have planned to do with the game  Trading and battling with friends should be coming fairly soon I hear!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

KatieandOliver said:


> There are no 10 km eggs in Gloucestershire either :'( although I have to use my tablet, which is really awkward to walk around with!
> 
> I've noticed that too. Also the colour of the circle seems to be meaningless now. An orange colour one went in first time, but a really low level spearow wasted 5 of my eggs then ran off:Shifty


Sure we don't need those stupid 10km eggs anyway! 
I can imagine the tablet must make it really awkward. What size is your tablet? Maybe a small messenger bag could hold it while you're walking?


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

At last, I got number 50 :Woot

It was my third 5km egg to hatch today and eventually I got a new one.. A Diglett :Smug


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Well done  I have a diglett from a 5K egg too


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Nettles said:


> I wish they'd start throwing some this way
> Yeah yeah, hanging around outside the fire station "looking for pokemon.." :Smuggrin
> I'll be using that excuse next time I'm caught skulking around outside the fire station hoping to see a sexy fireman


:Smuggrin

What can I say? If I'd caught a Vulpix AND a sexy fireman I would of been overjoyed. Aaaaaand probably in prison for kidnap but you know, swings in roundabouts


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

I made my friend who was driving me to manchester today, turn round and go back down a street, because I had seen the strangest blobby pokemon thing on my screen. (I definitely didnt have that one!)

Damn thing wasn't there when we eventually turned round.

My friend was so bewildered. 

And on Sunday I was at the traffic lights, and saw a Jigglypuff pop up (only the second one I've ever seen). I pulled round the corner to catch it, then had to go on a detour to get back to where I was driving - bloody well broke down after going over a speed bump! Naughty JIgglypuffs leading me astray!


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Oh, I have 77 pokemon, level 18


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

ZoeM said:


> I made my friend who was driving me to manchester today, turn round and go back down a street, because I had seen the strangest blobby pokemon thing on my screen. (I definitely didnt have that one!)
> 
> Damn thing wasn't there when we eventually turned round.
> 
> ...


Naughty naughty! 

I have 53 now  Finally caught the poliwag, koffing and nidoran male that have been hanging around for days, plus the last bellsprout I needed to evolve one into a weepinbell


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

I can't wait to get my new phone to play this >.<

Luckily should be next month when I get it.
My current phone, despite being Android KitKat(v4.4), is incompatible with the game ¬.¬ The phone I'm getting is Android Lollipop(v5.0).


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Just caught this weak Bulbasaur on my sofa. Just need Pikachu and Squirtle and I will have all the starters


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I got a Magma from a 10km egg yesterday.. and a Pidgey from a 2km egg :Shifty I'm not finding the game as exciting currently.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

There are so many weedles around here I've managed to evolve them straight to beedrill four times 

Currently waiting on my 2km and my 10km eggs to hatch


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Pappychi said:


> View attachment 279479
> 
> 
> Just caught this weak Bulbasaur on my sofa. Just need Pikachu and Squirtle and I will have all the starters


I caught a squirtle in my bedroom yesterday! Should have picked bulbasaur as my starter as it's the only one I don't have (I picked squirtle, but they seem reasonably common around here - I have since caught 3!)


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

NaomiM said:


> I caught a squirtle in my bedroom yesterday! Should have picked bulbasaur as my starter as it's the only one I don't have (I picked squirtle, but they seem reasonably common around here - I have since caught 3!)


I can't find a Squirtle around here for love nor money! :Arghh Going to set a lure out in the village today to try and catch me something exciting


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Pappychi said:


> I can't find a Squirtle around here for love nor money! :Arghh Going to set a lure out in the village today to try and catch me something exciting


You might be lucky with one of your eggs - the very first egg I hatched (a 2k!) was also a squirtle!

I hatched a weedle yesterday, lol!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I've recently attached about 10 2km eggs and they were all either rattata, pidgey or one caterpie.

Overall from 2kg eggs I've only ever had one bulbasaur and one squirtle!! and the rest have been the above   does get tiresome and I don't think ratattas etc should even be in a egg.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> I've recently attached about 10 2km eggs and they were all either rattata, pidgey or one caterpie.
> 
> Overall from 2kg eggs I've only ever had one bulbasaur and one squirtle!! and the rest have been the above   does get tiresome and I don't think ratattas etc should even be in a egg.


My friend hatched a Pikachu from a 2KM egg yesterday :Shifty

I need to go to the seaside and catch me some water types ASAP :Arghh


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Pappychi said:


> My friend hatched a Pikachu from a 2KM egg yesterday :Shifty
> 
> I need to go to the seaside and catch me some water types ASAP :Arghh


I'm lucky in that my parents live quite near the beach. Not that I dare tell them I'm looking for pokemon when I go to visit, but I can generally find a reason to take the kids out for a walk 

There's also an old power station nearby, which I think is why I've found lots of electric-types there too, including a pikachu!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

NaomiM said:


> I'm lucky in that my parents live quite near the beach. Not that I dare tell them I'm looking for pokemon when I go to visit, but I can generally find a reason to take the kids out for a walk
> 
> There's also an old power station nearby, which I think is why I've found lots of electric-types there too, including a pikachu!


I'm jelly! I was very close to getting a Blastoise but the server crashed and the mother fudger had disappeared by the time I logged on :Bawling


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Pappychi said:


> I'm jelly! I was very close to getting a Blastoise but the server crashed and the mother fudger had disappeared by the time I logged on :Bawling


I hate when that happens  I've missed out on a psyduck and a ponyta for the same reason - both pokemon I don't yet have!


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Why do I never catch any?


Oh yeah, I need to 1) get what you are all talking about, then 2) download something!

It's like listening in on a secret code....


Maybe it is a secret code! Maybe it's a conspiracy! :Nailbiting


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

NaomiM said:


> I caught a squirtle in my bedroom yesterday!


Sounds nasty.... You can get ointment for that.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

So I don't play any other Pokemon games but did see a Youtube video which featured the new 'types/evolutions' for Pokemon in Pokemon Sun and Moon.

There's a white fairy/ice type Ninetails/Vulpix :Arghh I so hope they realise that in Pokemon Go, I think I'd cry with delight :Hilarious My favourite Pokemon now comes in my favourite types!


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

Pappychi said:


> So I don't play any other Pokemon games but did see a Youtube video which featured the new 'types/evolutions' for Pokemon in Pokemon Sun and Moon.
> 
> There's a white fairy/ice type Ninetails/Vulpix :Arghh I so hope they realise that in Pokemon Go, I think I'd cry with delight :Hilarious My favourite Pokemon now comes in my favourite types!


If they add in all the other regions to the pokemon go game then the Alola form Ninetails/Vulpix should come included. But since Alola is the newest region and not even released yet, I would guess you might be waiting a while  I, however, will be getting a 3DS and Pokemon Moon when it comes out  Well, I'll probably get the 3DS first and then just wait for the game to come out.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Flippin' game forced me to upgrade today; wouldn't let me keep playing if I didn't. Shortly afterwards I wasted 8 balls on a weedle 

On a side note, I happened across a retro shop the other day which was selling a GameBoy Colour identical to my old one for £30, the original Gen 1-2 Pokemon games for £10 each, and the trading cards for around £4 _per card_! I'm seriously regretting selling off all my old stuff years ago for a few quid!


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Pokemon Go taxi.....£20/hr


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm only level 9 

But being by water and fields I have an abundance of water types poliwags, psyducks (my daughter loves these in the pokemon film), dratini (seems to be popping up everywhere now), seals, staryu, slowpoke and bulbasaur, missed a jinx and an alakazam earlier too


----------



## jon.bda (Oct 10, 2015)

Caught that earlier on...took me a while mind! And after lots of people got booted out of the gyms, i'm thinking they have a new way of cheating now, there seems to be some awfully strong things taking over again...


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Yayyyy! At last, I got a 10km egg :Woot:Woot Don't have a feckin incubator free to put it in though :Shifty I swear, if it hatches a pidgey, I might break my phone.

I used an incense last night along with a lucky egg and evolved all the pidgeys, rattatas and weedles I'd been hoarding.. I went up two full levels which was good but the most exciting thing I caught was a krabby which I already have loads of :Shifty

ETA.. Just realised what I've just said about catching Krabbys :Hilarious:Hilarious Wonder if there's a pokestop at the local GUM clinic :Woot


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Well today I evolved my Eevee into Vaporeon, caught a 515 CP Venomoth who took an absolute sh*t tonne of razzberries to catch, my 2km egg hatched into the dreaded rattata but my 10km egg hatched into Scyther so I am a happy bunny


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Acidic Angel said:


> But since Alola is the newest region and not even released yet, I would guess you might be waiting a while  I, however, will be getting a 3DS and Pokemon Moon when it comes out  Well, I'll probably get the 3DS first and then just wait for the game to come out.


They might release the 3ds with pokemon moon. I got a d's with pokemon black a few years ago. Might save you money.



NaomiM said:


> Flippin' game forced me to upgrade today; wouldn't let me keep playing if I didn't. Shortly afterwards I wasted 8 balls on a weedle


I noticed that last night aswell. It's much harder to catch pokemon. And I went past quite a few pokestops and at half of them I got no poke balls, just sprays etc.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

CRL said:


> They might release the 3ds with pokemon moon. I got a d's with pokemon black a few years ago. Might save you money.
> 
> I noticed that last night aswell. It's much harder to catch pokemon. And I went past quite a few pokestops and at half of them I got no poke balls, just sprays etc.


I ended up doing the dreaded upgrade but my local pokestops all seem to be spitting at four balls whenever you go by them


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

CRL said:


> They might release the 3ds with pokemon moon. I got a d's with pokemon black a few years ago. Might save you money.


They are releasing a limited edition Sun & Moon 3DS when the games come out but so far I can't find anywhere doing the 3DS + Game for a cheaper price.
The limited edition 3DS alone is £175, the games are £30 each.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Well I've had an awesome evening Poke-hunt! Evolved my Eevee into a Vaporeon, hatched a Horsea, Scyther and Cubone, caught Machop, Squirtle (now I have the three of the four starters. Pikachu alludes me currently) and a Venomoth.

:Couchpotato


----------



## jon.bda (Oct 10, 2015)

Had a long wander around town before when we were out shopping, decided to take over one of the gyms...by the time I had gone to the loo and come out i'd lost it again, lol!!! 

Managed to hatch two 10k eggs yesterday, one was only an Eevee but quite a strong one so I evolved it into another Vaporeon and got one with twice the CP. Also got a Hitmonlee to go with my Hitmonchan, caught a Kingler, hatched a Ponyta earlier on and also caught a Squirtle ten times stonger than the one I started the game with...time for a bit of food and then a walk along the canal later, hatch these other two 10k eggs...


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

How are people getting these high CP Snorlaxes? There's a couple in gyms near me, and they seem virtually unassailable! But I've never even seen one in the 'nearby' panel, so I'm at a loss to know where people are getting them from, let alone getting the candy to level them up! Was yours from an egg or did you catch it?


----------



## jon.bda (Oct 10, 2015)

NaomiM said:


> How are people getting these high CP Snorlaxes? There's a couple in gyms near me, and they seem virtually unassailable! But I've never even seen one in the 'nearby' panel, so I'm at a loss to know where people are getting them from, let alone getting the candy to level them up! Was yours from an egg or did you catch it?


I hatched mine from a 10k egg at level 13, was about 1100CP at the time but I've powered him up a couple of times when I've levelled up. There have been a couple of really strong ones around here but I notice the one that was king of the gym at the station up the road has gone and been replaced with one no stronger than mine. Can't make up my mind if they've just been beaten or caught cheating and booted from the game...


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Just been for my daily wander and took over two gyms, beating a high-level gyarados and a high-level dragonite (knowing the ol' type alignments really helps!) My hypno has since been booted out of the first gym, but my vaporeon is still going strong at the second - must be the first time I've held a gym for more than 5 minutes!  (Probably only because another Team Mystic player has come along and reinforced it with their own vaporeon, which is stronger than mine, but hey!)


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I missed a mother chuffing Ponyta today :Bawling

Went to Birmingham so I caught Clefairy, Dratini, Hypno, Jynx, Koffing, Nidorino, Oddish, Poliwags galore, Poliwhirl, about 12 Psyducks and several Staryus.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

The two gyms in the park behind me have been held by the same 3 people for a few days.. All with snorlax over 3500CP :Shifty Just got home to discover both gyms lying empty! Guess they've been cheating and got booted! Stuck a couple of my Pokemon in them and cashed the coins before someone pinched them off me again  Cha-ching! 

Finally got to start incubating my first ever 10km egg.. So excited! Hope it's something good :Nailbiting


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

@Nettles my last 10KM egg was a 715 CP Scyther 

Got one more 10KM egg to go :Nailbiting


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Pappychi said:


> @Nettles my last 10KM egg was a 715 CP Scyther
> 
> Got one more 10KM egg to go :Nailbiting


Whats the betting mine is a 50CP weedle :Hilarious


----------



## jon.bda (Oct 10, 2015)

Just got back in from a good walk with Shelley, Hatched another two 10k eggs, one was another Eevee which is gonna get evolved into Flareon to replace my non 10k egg one, as the Vaporeon from a 10k egg last night was pretty damn strong right from the off! Also got a Kabuto and some random stuff from 2k and 5k eggs including a Ponyta and another Shelder with a load of candy so i'm not far from evolving him as well...now its time for the lucky egg and evolve every single weedle and pidgey I have...


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Lol, I think I ought to get one of these for my cat Pebbles, as he likes to accompany me on my pokemon hunts! https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/453973746/pokemon-go-inspired-cat-kitten-puppy?ref=related-0

On another note, I had a good morning: caught a graveler, evolved a magneton, hatched a mr. mime (which I think are pretty rare?) and beat a couple of gyms and cashed the coins (didn't know I could do that until I saw your post, nettles, so thanks!)

This evening I needed to pop to the 24-hour tesco. I nearly didn't take my phone, as I knew I only had 2 pokeballs and was going in the opposite direction from all the pokestops. But then I thought, "What harm can it do? I'll just ignore all the pidgeys and rattatas, and save the balls in case I find anything interesting."

All was going well until about halfway there, I spotted a nidoran male, which are fairly uncommon around here, and wasted my last 2 balls trying (and failing) to catch it. Then what should pop up, all at once, but a jynx, a wartortle and a flippin' rhyhorn! I've never seen one before, and there was I with no pokeballs left!

Thinking quickly, I decided to evolve a few rattatas to get my next level up, which worked and yielded me 10 balls. I used up 8 on the rhyhorn, then it fled! Frustrated wasn't the word! I used my last couple of balls on the wartortle and failed to catch that too 

On my way home, I randomly decided to check my pokedex... it said I had caught 64 and seen 64. "That's odd," I thought. It turned out the game is crediting me with having caught the rhyhorn after all! 

And if anyone has bothered to read all this, you deserve a medal


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

NaomiM said:


> Lol, I think I ought to get one of these for my cat Pebbles, as he likes to accompany me on my pokemon hunts! https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/453973746/pokemon-go-inspired-cat-kitten-puppy?ref=related-0
> 
> On another note, I had a good morning: caught a graveler, evolved a magneton, hatched a mr. mime (which I think are pretty rare?) and beat a couple of gyms and cashed the coins (didn't know I could do that until I saw your post, jon, so thanks!)
> 
> ...


I read it all. Can you post my medal please?

I caught a Haunted today


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Pappychi said:


> I read it all. Can you post my medal please?


Here ya go


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

NaomiM said:


> Here ya go
> View attachment 280240


YAAAAAASSSS!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

NaomiM said:


> Lol, I think I ought to get one of these for my cat Pebbles, as he likes to accompany me on my pokemon hunts! https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/453973746/pokemon-go-inspired-cat-kitten-puppy?ref=related-0
> 
> On another note, I had a good morning: caught a graveler, evolved a magneton, hatched a mr. mime (which I think are pretty rare?) and beat a couple of gyms and cashed the coins (didn't know I could do that until I saw your post, nettles, so thanks!)
> 
> ...


I read it all too  Yayyy glad I could help. I beat one gym this evening, and cashed in right away thinking I wouldn't be out anywhere else tonight.. Then my cousin suggested we go for a drive. Took over 5 more gyms while we were out but couldn't cash in


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Tonight I caught my first jigglypuff, plus a Nidorino, hatched a Scyther (and FOUR bloody pidgeys :Shifty) and was able to evolve my psyduck, goldeen and venonat to get my first golduck, seaking and venomoth :Smug Not bad for one evening!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Nettles said:


> Tonight I caught my first jigglypuff, plus a Nidorino, hatched a Scyther (and FOUR bloody pidgeys :Shifty) and was able to evolve my psyduck, goldeen and venonat to get my first golduck, seaking and venomoth :Smug Not bad for one evening!


I caught a really pissy Venomoth outside Morrisons the other day  I'm like three psyducks of a golduck! Sooooo close!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Pappychi said:


> I caught a really pissy Venomoth outside Morrisons the other day  I'm like three psyducks of a golduck! Sooooo close!


I've been waiting on my last psyduck for days.. 2 managed to escape before I eventually got the 3rd one. Quite impressed my golduck was 935CP! :Woot


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Been away so I haven't been on PF in a while. I can't believe people are still going on about this Pokemon thing. Should I give it a try?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

We've had friends staying and it's driven me mad. Their kids were ecstatic because they got to 'hold a gym' for 24 hours - whatever that means. I gather it's the one advantage of living in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

havoc said:


> We've had friends staying and it's driven me mad. Their kids were ecstatic because they got to 'hold a gym' for 24 hours - whatever that means. I gather it's the one advantage of living in the middle of nowhere.


I have been on vacation recently and I saw numerous signs around the city saying "Pokemon Go gym here". I also saw a group of people running down a street pointing their phones at something-I believe they were ambushing a Pokemon.
This new Pokemon phase has really taken the world by storm.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I particularly enjoy the startled look on the faces of people when they look up from their phone only to realise they've only just avoided walking into my GSD


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

havoc said:


> I particularly enjoy the startled look on the faces of people when they look up from their phone only to realise they've only just avoided walking into my GSD


I bet your dog's not happy when people walk into them!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I do make sure he's not upset by them but it can make for a convoluted route through the park and it's very difficult to anticipate what players will do, they change direction without taking any note of their surroundings.

Saw a guy the other evening engrossed in his phone some distance from us and when his dog saw mine it took off towards us. When it reached the end of the extendable lead he had it on his feet went out from under him and he hit the ground hard. Can't know if it was Pokemon on his phone but it is the most likely culprit.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Nettles said:


> I've been waiting on my last psyduck for days.. 2 managed to escape before I eventually got the 3rd one. Quite impressed my golduck was 935CP! :Woot


I don't have a single psyduck yet! They seem quite rare around here. I saw one once but the server crashed before I could catch it!

I need one more venonat to get a venomoth.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm finding it terribly frustrating that I went to a place which was practically covered in lures and all that appeared during the 30 mins I was there was weedles!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Pappychi said:


> I caught a really pissy Venomoth outside Morrisons the other day  I'm like three psyducks of a golduck! Sooooo close!


I just think you are 3 pysducks short of a golduck.:Mooning


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

NaomiM said:


> I don't have a single psyduck yet! They seem quite rare around here. I saw one once but the server crashed before I could catch it!
> 
> I need one more venonat to get a venomoth.


Oh really! Psyducks are quite common here 
I was at my sisters house today and caught 2 Charmanders and a Vulpix which aren't very common here.. but apparently they're really common in that area. She only lives 40 mins away


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh I have been holding off downloading and playing Pokemon Go. Suppose I should see what it's all about


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Pappychi said:


> I'm finding it terribly frustrating that I went to a place which was practically covered in lures and all that appeared during the 30 mins I was there was weedles!


My sister and I took the dogs for a walk to her local park today.. Phoebes loose lead walking is atrocious at the minute and I can barely manage her.. Walked by 6 pokestops all with lures and the only thing I caught was one weak ass magikarp.. Cheers Pheebs :Shifty


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Nettles said:


> My sister and I took the dogs for a walk to her local park today.. Phoebes loose lead walking is atrocious at the minute and I can barely manage her.. Walked by 6 pokestops all with lures and the only thing I caught was one weak ass magikarp.. Cheers Pheebs :Shifty


My friend text me to say she'd been to Hinckley (which is like 20 minutes, if that from where I live) and caught a Vulpix, 4 Electabuzzes, a porygon and a gengar.

Guess who is going Hinckley tomorrow?!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Pappychi said:


> My friend text me to say she'd been to Hinckley (which is like 20 minutes, if that from where I live) and caught a Vulpix, 4 Electabuzzes, a porygon and a gengar.
> 
> Guess who is going Hinckley tomorrow?!


Wow!

There was the silhouette of an electabuzz on my 'nearby' panel the other day... never did find it though 

I need to explore a bit further afield I think!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

NaomiM said:


> Wow!
> 
> There was the silhouette of an electabuzz on my 'nearby' panel the other day... never did find it though
> 
> I need to explore a bit further afield I think!


I went to Birmingham and was essentially eyeball deep in water types, managed to evolve all the way to Poliwhirl after just 45 minutes


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Pappychi said:


> My friend text me to say she'd been to Hinckley (which is like 20 minutes, if that from where I live) and caught a Vulpix, 4 Electabuzzes, a porygon and a gengar.
> 
> Guess who is going Hinckley tomorrow?!


Let's hope it works out like that for you! I can see you reporting back tomorrow night with 25 weedles and a pidgey :Bored



NaomiM said:


> Wow!
> 
> There was the silhouette of an electabuzz on my 'nearby' panel the other day... never did find it though
> 
> I need to explore a bit further afield I think!


I've given up with the nearby panel. I've caught things that aren't even showing up on it 
The new version of it looks pretty good though :Woot


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Nettles said:


> Let's hope it works out like that for you! I can see you reporting back tomorrow night with 25 weedles and a pidgey :Bored


I will be throwing my phone at the nearest wall if that occurs :Rage:Rage:Rage

I know what you mean about the nearby panel, I went to Cannock and a Haunter just popped up out of nowhere?! Same with my Machop :Bored


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm hoping for a Pokemon outing in a nearby town tomorrow too so I shouldn't joke.. It'll probably be me catching all the crap while you fill up your pokedex :Facepalm


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

How did everyone's pokemon hunts go? 

I went to a park on the other side of town on Saturday. Caught 2 charmanders and my first ever goldeen, and hatched a bulbasaur, squirtle and pikachu - all from 2k eggs!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I think I'm officially bored with it. Haven't been on it since last week!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm one Eevee off my last Eevee evolution of Jolteon. Caught a Pikachu, got a Nidorina and that's about it. I've stopped playing it when I'm in my own village, it's all the same but I have to nip on and have a check when I'm in a town


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Is there any advantage to having multiple Pokemon of the same type after you have evolved one completely? For example we have a plague of Drowzees here but I have a Hypno, and I have been selling excess Drowzees back to the professor to get candy to power up my Hypno. Is that a good strategy? I have no young teenagers to advise me ...


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

JoanneF said:


> Is there any advantage to having multiple Pokemon of the same type after you have evolved one completely? For example we have a plague of Drowzees here but I have a Hypno, and I have been selling excess Drowzees back to the professor to get candy to power up my Hypno. Is that a good strategy? I have no young teenagers to advise me ...


You only need to bother catching more if you want to power them (the final evolution one) up.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

labradrk said:


> You only need to bother catching more if you want to power them (the final evolution one) up.


Thank you! I have yet to try a gym, I'm a bit nervous about it but need to give it a go I think!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

JoanneF said:


> Is there any advantage to having multiple Pokemon of the same type after you have evolved one completely? For example we have a plague of Drowzees here but I have a Hypno, and I have been selling excess Drowzees back to the professor to get candy to power up my Hypno. Is that a good strategy? I have no young teenagers to advise me ...


Hundreds of drowzees here too. I transfer most of them but keep the strongest to evolve. Since you find higher-CP pokemon when you go up the levels, I find it's easier to evolve a high-CP drowzee to get a new stronger hypno than to keep powering up my original hypno, since this also costs stardust (which I'm always running out of). I can then save my stardust to power up the less common pokemon, especially those that don't evolve (like my magmar, which is my strongest pokemon )


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

JoanneF said:


> Is there any advantage to having multiple Pokemon of the same type after you have evolved one completely? For example we have a plague of Drowzees here but I have a Hypno, and I have been selling excess Drowzees back to the professor to get candy to power up my Hypno. Is that a good strategy? I have no young teenagers to advise me ...


I store up all my extras and evolve them all at once when I'm using a lucky egg so I get double XP on each one I evolve  I don't bother powering up anything that I likely won't use in a gym.


----------



## jon.bda (Oct 10, 2015)

It seems like I've caught every bloody Magikarp I've seen and I still have only 150 candys...its gonna take a while! Also loving the Eevee's out of the 10k eggs, when you evolve them they are pretty kickass. As for gyms, there are two in the village here...your lucky to keep one for more than half an hour at the moment, been biking to work this week so I just make a point of going past the one and taking it once a day to get the XP and the whole 10 coins...


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

BlueJay said:


>


Well ain't that the sad truth :Arghh


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

jon.bda said:


> It seems like I've caught every bloody Magikarp I've seen and I still have only 150 candys..


150 is good. I have 37! At this rate I'll be 50 before I get a gyarados :Arghh


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

NaomiM said:


> 150 is good. I have 37! At this rate I'll be 50 before I get a gyarados :Arghh


Someone in my village has one and considering 95.6% of Pokemon around here are either pidgeys or weedles I am wondering how they did it


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Pappychi said:


> Someone in my village has one and considering 95.6% of Pokemon around here are either pidgeys or weedles I am wondering how they did it


Half the gyms around here have one. Either people have way too much time on their hands to spend down at the coast (which is a good half-hour's drive away), or they're just cheating.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

I've had a brilliant few days.. Caught my first Seel, female Nidoran, nidorina, duduo and bulbasaur. Evolved a metapod, horsea and slowpoke. My slowbro was pretty kickass - CP1468 and I reached level 21.
My cousin and I went out at 2am last night to take some gyms hoping nobody was around to take them all back before we cashed in... Found the creepiest place in the arsehole of nowhere, used a ton of revives and potions but eventually got it.. drove 5 mins to the next gym and someone had already kicked us out of creepyville :Shifty Went to six others to find we'd been kicked out of the previous one each time. Still only got to cash in 10 bloody coins by the time we were finished :Banghead


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Pappychi said:


> Someone in my village has one and considering 95.6% of Pokemon around here are either pidgeys or weedles I am wondering how they did it


I found and caught my gyrados, it was pretty low level but I've powered him up nicely. I've never even seen another out and about, must have been very lucky!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

ive hardly been on the game in 2 weeks


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> ive hardly been on the game in 2 weeks


Aye, they'll need to put the next generation in for me to show an interest again. I'd caught like 120 of them and the ones remaining were far too much effort to seek to out which is when it got boring for me. Plus the higher level you get the more of a grind it is to level up Apart from that all you have are gyms, which you can waste a load of potions on putting your Pokemon in only to have someone kick you out 5 minutes later, so it's generally a total waste of time. People on the hacked version can just wonder around and take all the local gyms which is another reason it's hard to hold them when everyone is doing it from their bedrooms. There is a Pokestop outside my house and for the first few weeks you'd see a lot of people wandering past clearly playing the game, now I don't see anyone doing it, so I guess people either got bored or are on the hacked version.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

labradrk said:


> Aye, they'll need to put the next generation in for me to show an interest again. I'd caught like 120 of them and the ones remaining were far too much effort to seek to out which is when it got boring for me. Plus the higher level you get the more of a grind it is to level up Apart from that all you have are gyms, which you can waste a load of potions on putting your Pokemon in only to have someone kick you out 5 minutes later, so it's generally a total waste of time. People on the hacked version can just wonder around and take all the local gyms which is another reason it's hard to hold them when everyone is doing it from their bedrooms. There is a Pokestop outside my house and for the first few weeks you'd see a lot of people wandering past clearly playing the game, now I don't see anyone doing it, so I guess people either got bored or are on the hacked version.


Same I need the next generation too. I have eggs but only one incubator.. and I am stick of having 2km eggs and getting bleedin' pidgeys etc all the time.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> Same I need the next generation too. I have eggs but only one incubator.. and I am stick of having 2km eggs and getting bleedin' pidgeys etc all the time.


My last 2km egg was a Squirtle :Woot

I would quite like the next generation now too


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> Same I need the next generation too. I have eggs but only one incubator.. and I am stick of having 2km eggs and getting bleedin' pidgeys etc all the time.


Yep, never got anything good from eggs, like any of the starter ones in the 2k eggs. I seemed to get double of everything in the 10k eggs, like 2 Sythers, then got crap ones like Eevee, Hitmonlee, Hitmonchan etc all of which I had caught anyway and didn't even have a high CP despite my level being 20+.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Pappychi said:


> My last 2km egg was a Squirtle :Woot
> 
> I would quite like the next generation now too


I've probably had like 30 2kg eggs... and only ONCE have I got a bulbasaur, squirtle and pikachu... so all the others were rubbish


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm new to pokemon so have no idea what the next generation is.. but it sounds exciting so I want it now too :Woot
I've had a million and one 2km and 5km eggs. Never hatched anything exciting out of them :Shifty Only had one 10km egg which hatched an ok-ish scyther


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Apparently, some vegans think this game should be banned because it's teaching kids that it's ok to keep animals as slaves and to capture whatever animals they want. layful


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

rona said:


> Apparently, some vegans think this game should be banned because it's teaching kids that it's ok to keep animals as slaves and to capture whatever animals they want. layful


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Pappychi said:


> View attachment 280971


Eh?


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

rona said:


> Eh?


I clicked send before I'd finished 

It's one of those things where you read and go 'Ummmm what?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Pappychi said:


> I clicked send before I'd finished
> 
> It's one of those things where you read and go 'Ummmm what?


Saw it on a vegan page. Must be true


----------

